# What Song Are You Playing Now?



## tree (Oct 6, 2003)

Bombay from Magicmusic


----------



## Cat (Oct 6, 2003)

"Norwegian Wood" (The Beatles).
On vinyl. 

Digital, smigital.


----------



## eric halfabee (Oct 6, 2003)

A Forest _The Cure


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 6, 2003)

"F*** Her Gently"  Tenacious D


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 6, 2003)

Red hot chilli peppers - Scar Tissue


----------



## Trip (Oct 6, 2003)

Blink182 - I'm Feeling This

The new album is going to be so amazing! And no longer will peeps call blink a "kid" band.


----------



## wdw_ (Oct 6, 2003)

Johnny - System of a Down

unreleased, but awesome song.


----------



## mr. k (Oct 6, 2003)

We Never Change - Coldplay


----------



## gumse (Oct 6, 2003)

Europa Endlos - Kraftwerk


----------



## Trip (Oct 6, 2003)

*The Eels - I Like Birds*

Just got the CD!!! It's so awesome! The Eels are so hardcore.


----------



## ksv (Oct 6, 2003)

Amal Hayati - Amr Ismail


----------



## wdw_ (Oct 6, 2003)

T-Rex - 20th Century Boy

Oldie, but a goodie


----------



## Reality (Oct 6, 2003)

Ohhhh, looks at iTunes. It's called...Tom  Aragon- Zombie....um ok.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Oct 6, 2003)

Apple - Switch




uhh...


----------



## The Memory Hole (Oct 6, 2003)

A Perfect Circle - The Package


----------



## wdw_ (Oct 6, 2003)

Björk - I've Seen It All


----------



## Ricky (Oct 6, 2003)

A-Gusta  (Safri Duo).


----------



## Arden (Oct 6, 2003)

I've currently got various cantations from Yom Kippur services running through my head.


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 7, 2003)

"Tiny Dancer" Elton John


----------



## kalantna (Oct 7, 2003)

Thinnest of AirBlues Traveler


----------



## Cat (Oct 7, 2003)

"Neurodisney" - Latte e i Suoi Derivati


----------



## podmate (Oct 7, 2003)

The Grand Illusion -- Styx


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 7, 2003)

Stay out of Jail - Motorhead


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 7, 2003)

"Slide Away" Oasis


----------



## toast (Oct 8, 2003)

Sex Offender - Frontline Assembly


----------



## Arden (Oct 8, 2003)

Right now, that new Korn single.


----------



## podmate (Oct 8, 2003)

Raven -- Dave Matthews Band


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 8, 2003)

Your turn to drive - David Bowie


----------



## pds (Oct 8, 2003)

Sir Duke, Stevie Wonder

you can feel it all over!~


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 8, 2003)

Jimmy Buffett - Margaritaville


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 8, 2003)

Guardian Angel - Juno Reactor


----------



## Trip (Oct 8, 2003)

Dashboard Confessional - Screaming Infidelities


----------



## eric halfabee (Oct 8, 2003)

Love your ways (Magnetic Version) _Salmonella Dub


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 8, 2003)

_cominayeaha!_.............."Holly Holy" Neil Diamond


----------



## UNIX X11 (Oct 8, 2003)

Song About Sibbie - Strong Bad


----------



## Orbit (Oct 8, 2003)

jack johnson - on and on (the album) its so good


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 9, 2003)

Awaken - Disturbed


----------



## podmate (Oct 9, 2003)

Confutatis -- Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's Requiem
conducted by Herbert Von Karaja

I swear, I write my best code when anything by Mozart is playing in the background.


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 9, 2003)

"Just" Radiohead


----------



## senne (Oct 9, 2003)

Buscemi - Calling All Drame Queen

and..............

now: Boards Of Canada - Turquoise Hexagon Sun


----------



## podmate (Oct 9, 2003)

Rooster -- Alice in Chains


----------



## Arden (Oct 10, 2003)

Have a Cigar just came on the radio.  (That's Roy Harper singing, for those of you familiar with the songthe Floyd got him in the studio for it, though Roger Waters wasn't completely satisfied with how he sounded on it.)


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 10, 2003)

"The Scientist (acoustic)" Coldplay


----------



## djkowall (Oct 10, 2003)

"Gotta Serve Somebody"  Bob Dylan


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 10, 2003)

Got me wrong - Alice In Chains (MTV Unplugged)


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 10, 2003)

"Veronica" Elvis Costello


----------



## monktus (Oct 11, 2003)

Tread Water by De La Soul


----------



## Arden (Oct 11, 2003)

Absolutely nothing, right now.  I'm listening to the hum of the fan in my computer and the sound of fingers on a keyboard.


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 12, 2003)

"Digsy's Dinner" Oasis


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 12, 2003)

React (Featuring Redman) - Erick Sermon


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 27, 2003)

Radiohead "Karma Police"


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm listening to a song that I got from one of my brother's House CDs... I don't know the title or the artist but that lady seems to repeat this:
"Once Again" 

Pretty Groovy! I cannot stop to move into its rhythm


----------



## Arden (Oct 28, 2003)

Mudvayne's Dig is on the radio right now.


----------



## nb3004 (Jan 30, 2004)

"Ride of the Valkyries" -Wagner


----------



## lilbandit (Jan 30, 2004)

"Disarm" -Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## hulkaros (Jan 31, 2004)

Wanksta - 50 cent


----------



## nb3004 (Jan 31, 2004)

"three times a lady" lionel richie


----------



## Trillian (Jan 31, 2004)

nothing- I have't installed alsa. :\


----------



## lbj (Jan 31, 2004)

Little Conversations by Concrete Blonde


----------



## dafuser (Jan 31, 2004)

tree said:
			
		

> Bombay from Magicmusic



Lynyrd Skynyrd - Gimme Back My Bullets


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 1, 2004)

Eminem's final battle song - Shook Ones Part 2 - Everlast/Mobb Deep ( ripped straight from the 8-Mile DVD  )

"There ain't no such things as halfway crooks!"


----------



## Zora la rousse (Feb 1, 2004)

In-Grid  I'm Folle De Toi


----------



## chevy (Feb 1, 2004)

Wasted Youth - Meat Loaf


----------



## Cat (Feb 1, 2004)

Track 12 of the King's Singers Debut album (close harmony/a cappella).


----------



## Zora la rousse (Feb 1, 2004)

Zora  Bout De Terre


----------



## nb3004 (Feb 1, 2004)

"Rockin' the Suburbs"  Ben Folds


----------



## Mat (Feb 1, 2004)

All My Life - Foo Fighters


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 2, 2004)

Voices - Disturbed (awesome band IMO)


----------



## Urbansory (Feb 2, 2004)

Kanye West - Never Let Me Down


----------



## nb3004 (Feb 2, 2004)

"Mr. Tambourine Man" -sang by none other than William Shatner!


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 2, 2004)

Korn - Somebody Someone


----------



## nb3004 (Feb 2, 2004)

"just pretend" The Bens


----------



## mr. k (Feb 2, 2004)

"Digsy's Diner" by Oasis, aka the best band ever.


----------



## Randman (Feb 2, 2004)

Crystal Method's Legion of Boom
Tom Petty and Heartbreakers' Greatest Hits
my own GarageBand stuff

And excuse me, but after reading the Oasis line **gag**


----------



## nb3004 (Feb 2, 2004)

> "Digsy's Diner" by Oasis, aka the best band ever.


 maybe one of the best of the 90's 

"Creep" Radiohead


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 23, 2004)

Nightmare by Dry Kill Logic


----------



## ora (Feb 23, 2004)

Felicidad - Del Vegas


----------



## podmate (Feb 23, 2004)

State of the Nation -- New Order


----------



## Randman (Feb 23, 2004)

evanescence. Not a lemon in the entire CD, even if I couldn't get it from the iTMS.


----------



## nb3004 (Feb 23, 2004)

"Hiro's Song" Ben Folds


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 23, 2004)

Hardnoise / The Chemical Brothers / Ultramagnetic Mc's / Lightning Rod Featuring Jala / Time Zone by Rasmus of the album The Dirtchamber Sessions Vol. 1


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 23, 2004)

Knee Deep in the Dead - Lollipop Lust Kill


----------



## nb3004 (Feb 23, 2004)

"depression" by Nb3004 ala garage band


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 23, 2004)

Bad Days - The Flamming Lips


----------



## Mat (Mar 1, 2004)

Like A Stone - Audioslave


----------



## octane (Mar 1, 2004)

Heaven - Green Court Remix by DJ Sammy & Yanou Feat. Do

I'm in a electroniqué sort of mood this morning...


----------



## chevy (Mar 1, 2004)

Belt Buckle, ZZtop


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 1, 2004)

Lust for life - Iggy Pop


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 1, 2004)

Syleena Johnson feat. R Kelly - Guess What (guess Again Remix)


----------



## nb3004 (Mar 1, 2004)

"not the same"  ben folds


----------



## octane (Mar 1, 2004)

Nobody's Fault But My Own by Beck from the album: Mutations.

Feeling chilled and a little melancholy...


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 1, 2004)

I wish I were a Communist - Nothingface


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 1, 2004)

Lover Man, Dinah Washington.


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 1, 2004)

Kill Tomorrow - Mushroomhead


----------



## nb3004 (Mar 1, 2004)

"you" radiohead


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 2, 2004)

Ace of Base - Unspeakable


----------



## Mat (Mar 2, 2004)

The Air Near My Fingers - the White Stripes


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 2, 2004)

Runnin (Dying To Live) - 2Pac Ft. Notorious BIG


----------



## octane (Mar 2, 2004)

Crazy Train by Ozzy Osbourne from the album: Blizzard of Ozz

Let's rock!..


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 2, 2004)

Coolio - Gangsta's Paradise


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 2, 2004)

Save Tonight - Eagle Eye Cherry


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 2, 2004)

For Your Malice - Lamb Of God


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 2, 2004)

Wake Up Sweating by Digital Droo from the new album: Active Lancer Soundtrack


----------



## octane (Mar 2, 2004)

Touareg by Le Duc.

Feeling very north African...


----------



## nb3004 (Mar 2, 2004)

"kate" ben folds five


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 2, 2004)

Help! - The Beatles


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 3, 2004)

365 - Sasa, Tin, Kedzo


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 3, 2004)

Tribute To J.B.Family - The Last Minister


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 3, 2004)

beautiful - Faith Hill


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 3, 2004)

Two Lane Blacktop - Rob Zombie ( Awesome  )


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 3, 2004)

Life's Been Good to Me - The Eagles

If only it were true for me....


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 3, 2004)

Killing Me Softly - Fugees


----------



## legacyb4 (Mar 3, 2004)

iPod random pick

Pictures of You - The Cure


----------



## legacyb4 (Mar 3, 2004)

Free Falling - Tom Petty


----------



## octane (Mar 3, 2004)

Purple Haze, Jimmi Hendrix...


----------



## nb3004 (Mar 3, 2004)

"flowers in the window" -travis


----------



## Shifting (Mar 3, 2004)

Flesh Into Gear - CKY


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 4, 2004)

Proven - Hatebreed


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 4, 2004)

Alive - Sonique


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 4, 2004)

Two Lane Blacktop - Rob Zombie


----------



## HyperLiteG4 (Mar 4, 2004)

Where the Streets Have No Name - U2 (music ripped myself from the live DVD, "U2 Go Home, Live from Slane Castle"


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 4, 2004)

Poem - Taproot


----------



## nb3004 (Mar 4, 2004)

"my iron lung" radiohead


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 5, 2004)

Touched A Dream - R. Kelly


----------



## pbase (Mar 6, 2004)

swoundosophy - Infracom Presents


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 6, 2004)

Picture - Sheryl Crow & Kid Rock


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 6, 2004)

Hippy Hippy Shake - The Georgia Satellites


----------



## octane (Mar 6, 2004)

Jack Ass (Butch Vig Mix) - Beck


----------



## ShadowCrow (Mar 6, 2004)

*Rhapsody* - _Emerald Sword_


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 6, 2004)

Faithfulness - Skin


----------



## nb3004 (Mar 6, 2004)

'Volare' Dean Martin


----------



## chevy (Mar 6, 2004)

"Volare" Gianna Naninni


----------



## sur (Mar 6, 2004)

Sneaker Pimps - Half-Life


----------



## octane (Mar 6, 2004)

Weather With You - Crowded House .. chilled, uplifting, classic...


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 6, 2004)

One Angry Dwarf - Ben Folds Five


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 7, 2004)

Stay - David Bowie (Live from BBC2000)  AWESOME


----------



## nb3004 (Mar 7, 2004)

"a punch up at a wedding"  radiohead


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 7, 2004)

Nothing At All - Santana feat. Musiq


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 7, 2004)

Where is my mind? - The Pixies


----------



## nb3004 (Mar 7, 2004)

"more than a woman" the bee gees


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 7, 2004)

Here I go again - Whitesnake


----------



## Mat (Mar 8, 2004)

Walk On - U2


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 8, 2004)

Obsession - Aventura


----------



## drunkmac (Mar 8, 2004)

Nine Inch Nails - Suck


----------



## nb3004 (Mar 8, 2004)

"L.A. Woman"  The Doors


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 8, 2004)

Innocent Eyes - Delta Goodrem


----------



## MikeXpop (Mar 8, 2004)

Since I've Been Lovin You - Led Zeppelin III

on vinyl of course. Accept no digital substitute! *hides iPod*


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 8, 2004)

Rock the Casbah - The Clash


----------



## nb3004 (Mar 8, 2004)

"light my fire" Jose Feliciano


----------



## Harperjg (Mar 8, 2004)

"Morning Lake" by Weather Report.


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 8, 2004)

Dance (While the music still goes on) - ABBA


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 8, 2004)

Rock-a-bye Baby in my head (as I head off to sleep)   G'nite from Miami!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 9, 2004)

Rapture - Iio


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 9, 2004)

Handle This - Sum 41


----------



## nb3004 (Mar 9, 2004)

"miami vice theme" Jan Hammer


----------



## podmate (Mar 9, 2004)

Grey Street (live at the Polaris Amphitheater) -- Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 9, 2004)

One Heart Too Many - Justin Guarini


----------



## podmate (Mar 9, 2004)

Dancing Nancies -- Dave Matthews Band


----------



## bobw (Mar 9, 2004)

*Dancing Nancies*  Sounds like the Barone brothers


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 9, 2004)

When You're Smiling - Frank, Sammy, and Dean


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 9, 2004)

Fantaisie, Op. 49 - Frédéric Chopin


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 9, 2004)

I can't stop - Al Green


----------



## mr. k (Mar 9, 2004)

Talk Tonight - Oasis


----------



## diablojota (Mar 18, 2004)

Outbound - Bela Fleck & the Flecktones - Album "Outbound".


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Work It Out - Beyonce


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 18, 2004)

I fought the Law - Clash


----------



## mdnky (Mar 18, 2004)

Basket Case - Green Day


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 18, 2004)

Peacemaker - Diecast


----------



## Mat (Mar 19, 2004)

Don't you know who I am - Happyland


----------



## Cat (Mar 19, 2004)

Perfect Day -- Lou Reed


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 19, 2004)

Lucky Star - Superfunk Feat. Ron Carroll


----------



## mr. k (Mar 19, 2004)

Happy Valentine's Day - Outkast - Speakerboxx/The Love Below


----------



## a_iver (Mar 19, 2004)

Anyone Anywhere by Dntel -very good artist


----------



## mr. k (Mar 19, 2004)

Baby Phife's Return - Beats Rhymes and Life - A Tribe Called Quest


----------



## mdnky (Mar 20, 2004)

Heaven (Acoustic Version) - Live


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 20, 2004)

World without Logos - Raid - Hellsing OST


----------



## mr. k (Mar 20, 2004)

Green River - Chronicle, Volume 1 - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 21, 2004)

Basketcase - Green Day


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 21, 2004)

Around the World (La La La La La)    -ATC


----------



## markceltic (Mar 21, 2004)

A most peculiar man from Simon& Garfunkel


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 21, 2004)

Coc-D - Freedom Williams


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 21, 2004)

Come to Daddy - R. Kelly


----------



## mr. k (Mar 21, 2004)

Steamboat Quickstep/Coleraine
Flod og Flora
Spaelimenninir


----------



## mr. k (Mar 22, 2004)

Let it Be
1
The Beatles


----------



## mdnky (Mar 23, 2004)

Courtesy of the Red, White, and Blue - Toby Keith

oops, over now...now it's

The Reason - Hoobastank


----------



## drustar (Mar 23, 2004)

DJ Danger Mouse - Dirt off your shoulder


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Mama - Black eyed peas


----------



## drunkmac (Mar 23, 2004)

C&C Music Factory - Pump up the Jam


----------



## drunkmac (Mar 23, 2004)

C&C Music Factory - Pump up the Jam  -oh wait, track switched.
Jungle Brothers - I'll House You (Speed Garage Mix)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 23, 2004)

Star - The Crash


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 23, 2004)

The One - Foo Fighters

on to

While My Guitar Gently Weeps - Spineshank


----------



## mr. k (Mar 23, 2004)

Can't Stand Still
Stiff Upper Lip
AC/DC
and then (it's odd how) everyones track keeps changing as they post, but mine did too.
Little by Little
Heathen Chemistry
Oasis


----------



## nb3004 (Mar 23, 2004)

"Main Title/Harry Makes his entrance"  from the True Lies Soundtrack, aka one of the greatest movies ever


----------



## mr. k (Mar 23, 2004)

Bad Bad LeRoy Brown
Frank Sinatra


----------



## delsoljb32 (Mar 23, 2004)

itunes radio: Limbik Frequencies
Pretty cool ambient stuff. sounds cheezy coming out of laptop speakers...


----------



## Mat (Mar 24, 2004)

Hard Knock Life - Dr Evil


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 24, 2004)

Sunrise - Norah Jones


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 24, 2004)

Bible of Dreams (track 2 of full album) - Juno Reactor !    AMAZING stuff


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 24, 2004)

she wants to move - N.E.R.D


----------



## nb3004 (Mar 24, 2004)

"Bruised" The Bens


----------



## ora (Mar 24, 2004)

Leave me now, by Herbert
(Hulkaros: i remember Juno reactor, they are cool  )


----------



## nb3004 (Mar 24, 2004)

"Also Sprach Zarathustra" Deodato


----------



## mr. k (Mar 24, 2004)

Break
Power in Numbers
Jurassic 5


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 25, 2004)

@ora
Juno Reactor = As cool as outer space 

Sandstorm Calling - Andy Hunter


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 25, 2004)

Down low - R. Kelly


----------



## drunkmac (Mar 25, 2004)

Sludgeworth - Another Day


----------



## mdnky (Mar 25, 2004)

Paradise City - Guns N' Roses


----------



## nb3004 (Mar 25, 2004)

"mr tambourine man"  by William Shatner


----------



## mdnky (Mar 25, 2004)

I Fought The Law - Green Day


----------



## Arden (Mar 25, 2004)

Not listening to anything right now, but the soundtrack in my head is going full speed... right now it's going through various heartbreak songs.


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 25, 2004)

Matrix Reloaded OST


----------



## Mat (Mar 26, 2004)

Polyester Girl - Regurgitator

10/10


----------



## mdnky (Mar 26, 2004)

She - Green Day


----------



## nb3004 (Mar 26, 2004)

"family Tree" Ben Kweller


----------



## Randman (Mar 26, 2004)

Wynton Marsalis, Magic Hour.


----------



## podmate (Mar 26, 2004)

Don't Cry: Guns N' Roses


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 26, 2004)

At the end of the Rainbow - GMS - No rules


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 26, 2004)

Brakeout - Swing Out Sister


----------



## mr. k (Mar 26, 2004)

The World Has Turned and Left Me Here
Weezer (Blue Album)
Weezer


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 27, 2004)

I am a Passenger - Iggy Pop


----------



## mdnky (Mar 27, 2004)

Red Dirt Road - Brooks & Dunn
Sweet Child O' Mine - Guns N' Roses

( Interesting mix, eh?   )


----------



## ora (Mar 27, 2004)

Tribute - Tenacious D


----------



## mdnky (Mar 27, 2004)

You've Never Meet a ------------ Like Me - Kid Rock


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 27, 2004)

Make Me Bad - Korn


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 28, 2004)

Sweet dreams - Eurythmics (old but gold)


----------



## mdnky (Mar 28, 2004)

Hole in My Soul - Aerosmith


----------



## markceltic (Mar 28, 2004)

Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden  ::


----------



## nb3004 (Mar 30, 2004)

"stop crying your heart out" oasis


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 31, 2004)

Come Mai - Neffa


----------



## podmate (Mar 31, 2004)

Boat on the River -- Styx


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 31, 2004)

Big Fun At the Gallows - Nothingface

(too bad they aren't a band anymore  )


----------



## nb3004 (Mar 31, 2004)

"motion picture soundtrack" radiohead


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 2, 2004)

I Stand Alone - Godsmack


----------



## mdnky (Apr 2, 2004)

Jimi Thing - Dave Matthews

followed by...

Estranged - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Satcomer (May 27, 2004)

Maybe Tomorrow - Stereophonics


----------



## mr. k (May 27, 2004)

I love Stereophonics.
Goin' Nuts - Duke Ellington


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 28, 2004)

Can't Wait Until Tonight - Max (Eurovision song contest germany )


----------



## a_iver (May 28, 2004)

Pillow by Capitol K
(Mastercard Commercial Song)


----------



## nb3004 (May 28, 2004)

"The View" Modest Mouse


----------



## Orbit (May 28, 2004)

Finlay Quaye - Dice wait that just ended now it Men at Work - land down under


----------



## Harperjg (May 28, 2004)

Commodores - "Oh No"


----------



## Chazam (May 29, 2004)

The Prodigy - Firestarter (From The Fat Of the Land)


----------



## Satcomer (May 29, 2004)

Memory - Sugarcult


----------



## JohnnyV (May 29, 2004)

Livin in the USA - Steve Miller Band


----------



## Randman (May 29, 2004)

Not a song, mind you but Napalm & Silly Putty, by George Carlin


----------



## markceltic (May 30, 2004)

Crossroads by Eric Clapton


----------



## Mat (May 30, 2004)

Outtathaway! - The Vines


----------



## Browni (May 30, 2004)

Queen Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## mr. k (May 30, 2004)

Rolling With Heat
The Roots
Phrenology


----------



## nb3004 (May 30, 2004)

"clocks" (acoustic) Coldplay


----------



## JohnnyV (May 30, 2004)

No Beer In Heaven - John Hartford


----------



## mr. k (May 31, 2004)

Clocks (Live)
Coldplay
Live 2003


----------



## MBHockey (May 31, 2004)

"Here We Go" by Dispatch off their album Bang Bang

Mr. K: Do i know you from the Adium forums?


----------



## mr. k (Jun 1, 2004)

Mudfootball
Brushfire Fairytales
Jack Johnson


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 1, 2004)

The Blister Exists - Slipknot


----------



## X_Ranger (Jun 1, 2004)

Julian "Cannonball" Adderley's "Sabbath's Prayer"


----------



## arkayn (Jun 1, 2004)

Sign Of The Cross - 10:49 - Iron Maiden - Rock In Rio


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 2, 2004)

Rings - Turntablerocker


----------



## drunkmac (Jun 2, 2004)

Green Day - One for the razorbacks


----------



## arkayn (Jun 2, 2004)

Bed Of Roses - 5:38 - Bon Jovi - This Left Feels Right


----------



## mr. k (Jun 2, 2004)

I Can See a Liar
Standing on the Shoulder of Giants
Oasis


----------



## gollum84 (Jun 2, 2004)

Godzilla - 3:42 - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## arkayn (Jun 2, 2004)

Lazy - 10:27 - Deep Purple - Made In Japan


----------



## mdnky (Jun 2, 2004)

Hole in My Soul - Aerosmith - A Little South of Sanity (Disc 1)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 3, 2004)

Hey - Usher


----------



## arkayn (Jun 3, 2004)

The Mule - 9:28 - Deep Purple - Made In Japan


----------



## Mat (Jun 3, 2004)

One Said to the Other - The Living End


----------



## arkayn (Jun 3, 2004)

Stairway To Heaven - 8:00 - Led Zeppelin - Early Days: The Best Of Led Zeppelin - Volume One


----------



## nb3004 (Jun 3, 2004)

"burn one down" Ben Harper


----------



## gollum84 (Jun 3, 2004)

Bark At the Moon - 4:16 - Ozzy Osbourne - The Ozzman Cometh


----------



## arkayn (Jun 3, 2004)

Accidentally In Love - 3:10 - Counting Crows - Accidentally In Love - Single


----------



## Cat (Jun 3, 2004)

Air - 10,000Hz legend (album)


----------



## Randman (Jun 3, 2004)

Lateralus (Ticks & Leeches), Tool.


----------



## arkayn (Jun 3, 2004)

Old And Wise - 4:56 - Alan Parsons Project - The Definitive Collection


----------



## mr. k (Jun 3, 2004)

haha this is cool - last ten songs rss feed.


----------



## arkayn (Jun 3, 2004)

Over The Mountain - 4:32 - Ozzy Osbourne - The Ozzman Cometh


----------



## Mat (Jun 3, 2004)

Givin' Up - The Darkness


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 3, 2004)

Nothing - Dry Kill Logic


----------



## arkayn (Jun 3, 2004)

Lets Get Ready to Rumble - 3:52 - ESPN - Jock Jams 1


----------



## mdnky (Jun 4, 2004)

Don't Tell Me - Avril Lavigne - Don't Tell Me


----------



## markceltic (Jun 5, 2004)

Freedom -JMascis &The Fog


----------



## arkayn (Jun 5, 2004)

Young Americans - 5:14 - David Bowie - Changesbowie


----------



## mr. k (Jun 5, 2004)

My 1st Song
The Grey Album
DJ Danger Mouse


----------



## mdnky (Jun 6, 2004)

Star Spangled Banner (Live) - Kiss - Alive III
Heaven (Acoustic Version) - Live - (No Album)


----------



## markceltic (Jun 6, 2004)

Crazy on you- Heart ::love::


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 6, 2004)

Nothing's Wrong - Devildriver


----------



## mr. k (Jun 6, 2004)

Wouldn't Have It Any Other Way
A Grand Don't Come for Free
The Streets


----------



## markceltic (Jun 6, 2004)

Eat the Rich- Aerosmith


----------



## Mat (Jun 6, 2004)

Homesick - The Vines


----------



## gollum84 (Jun 6, 2004)

You Could Be Mine - 5:34 - Guns N Roses


----------



## gollum84 (Jun 6, 2004)

Seven Nation Army - 3:51 - The White Stripes - Elephant


----------



## Mat (Jun 7, 2004)

Fell in Love with a Girl - The White Stripes


----------



## gollum84 (Jun 7, 2004)

Highway to Hell - 3:28 - ACDC


----------



## ksv (Jun 7, 2004)

I wonder why nobody has commented on others' bad music taste yet. This thread is getting quite boring


----------



## Mat (Jun 7, 2004)

It's probably because we are all above insulting peoples' musical tastes.

It looks like gollum here has awesome taste in music anyway. AC/DC rock.

Make It Happen - Grinspoon


----------



## azrad (Jun 7, 2004)

Hamasaki Ayumi - Evolution


----------



## arkayn (Jun 7, 2004)

Victim Of Love - 4:10 - The Eagles - The Very Best Of


----------



## mr. k (Jun 7, 2004)

Under Control
Room on Fire
The Strokes


----------



## mdnky (Jun 7, 2004)

What it Takes - Aerosmith - A Little South of Sanity (live version, Disc 2)
November Rain - Guns N' Roses - Use Your Illusion


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 8, 2004)

Calling all Angels - Train


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 8, 2004)

The Heretic Anthem - Slipknot


----------



## arkayn (Jun 8, 2004)

Pour Some Sugar On Me - 4:52 - Def Leppard - Vault


----------



## arkayn (Jun 15, 2004)

Battery - 7:24 - Metallica - S&M


----------



## bobbo (Jun 17, 2004)

masquerede suite - waltz -played by my orchestra


----------



## Mat (Jun 18, 2004)

Welcome to th Jungle - Guns N Roses


----------



## arkayn (Jun 18, 2004)

A Groovy Kind Of Love - 3:30 - Phil Collins - Serious Hits...Live!


----------



## mr. k (Jun 18, 2004)

song: Us 
album: Us 
band: Mull Historical Society


----------



## arkayn (Jun 18, 2004)

Don't Ask Me No Questions - 3:25 - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Skynyrd's Innyrds	


Oops, make that:

Private Dancer - 4:02 - Tina Turner - Simply The Best


----------



## WinWord10 (Jun 22, 2004)

N.W.A. - F*** the Police

:-*

Now Walkie Talkie Man by Seriogram


----------



## arkayn (Jun 23, 2004)

Speed King - 7:24 - Deep Purple - Made In Japan


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 23, 2004)

Dragostea Din Tei - Ozone


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 23, 2004)

Dry Kill Logic - Track 13


----------



## wiz (Jun 23, 2004)

Hit That - Offspring


----------



## mr. k (Jun 23, 2004)

Medley
Boring Days in Paradise
Green Day


----------



## markceltic (Jul 3, 2004)

Helpless   (Neil Young)


----------



## arkayn (Jul 3, 2004)

Just Got Lucky - 4:36 - Dokken - The Very Best Of Dokken


----------



## markceltic (Jul 20, 2004)

Hands all Over - Soundgarden


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Staind- A Flat


----------



## arkayn (Jul 20, 2004)

In My Time Of Dying - 11:05 - Led Zeppelin - Physical Graffiti


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 21, 2004)

U saved me - Kelly


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 21, 2004)

Crockett's Theme - Jan Hammer (streaming from iTunes)


----------



## arkayn (Jul 21, 2004)

Who Are You (Single version) - 4:58 - The Who - Thirty Years Of Maximum R & B


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 22, 2004)

Right now: Pink Floyd - Welcome to the Machine
Nest on the list: Modest Mouse - Float On

(Streaming from my *own* QTSS server!  If you wanna listen, tune to 65.71.24.248:8000/music and listen away!)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 23, 2004)

easy steps - alanis morissette


----------



## Mat (Jul 23, 2004)

Fat Cop - Regurgitator

*5 Stars*


----------



## arkayn (Jul 23, 2004)

Manhattan - 4:52 - Eric Johnson - Venus Isle


----------



## markceltic (Jul 23, 2004)

Another Brick in the Wall  -Pink Floyd


----------



## arkayn (Jul 23, 2004)

Old Medley - 19:32 - Genesis - Live - The Way We Walk - Volume Two: The Longs


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jul 24, 2004)

Track 3 (dont know),Korn- Issues


----------



## Mat (Jul 24, 2004)

Are You In? - Incubus


----------



## arkayn (Jul 24, 2004)

When I See You Smile - 4:19 - Bad English - Guitar Rock - Power Ballads


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 24, 2004)

shine - Vanessa Amorosi


----------



## CreativeEye (Jul 24, 2004)

Down here on the ground - Grant Green + Dianne Reeves


----------



## arkayn (Jul 24, 2004)

Astronomy - 6:37 - Metallica - Garage Inc.


----------



## Ugg (Jul 27, 2004)

She Will Be Loved   ----   Maroon 5


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 28, 2004)

Hotel California - Eagles

(welcome back, ugg )


----------



## arkayn (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm Coming On - 3:46 - Ten Years After - Essential Ten Years After


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 17, 2004)

Red Right Hand - Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds


----------



## arkayn (Aug 17, 2004)

Bicycle Race - 3:03 - Queen - Greatest Hits I


----------



## Trip (Aug 19, 2004)

Take it Away by The Used


----------



## podmate (Aug 19, 2004)

Walking In My Shoes -- Depeche Mode


----------



## arkayn (Aug 19, 2004)

It Keeps You Runnin' - 4:21 - The Doobie Brothers - Best Of The Doobies


----------



## chevy (Aug 19, 2004)

Keep Looking Back - Totem


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 19, 2004)

Marquee Moon - Television


----------



## arkayn (Aug 19, 2004)

Shock The Monkey - 3:57 - Peter Gabriel - Shaking The Tree


----------



## Mat (Aug 31, 2004)

Mudfootball - Jack Johnson


----------



## arkayn (Aug 31, 2004)

Gimme Shelter - 4:32 - Rolling Stones - Forty Licks


----------



## delsoljb32 (Sep 15, 2004)

Something in the way- Nirvana- Nevermind

btw, I love the fact that iTunes has the feature to autocorrect for scratches and scuffs on CD's when importing. Though it does take longer, it is a life saver! I recently found an old case of CD's I thought I had lost, and I'm in the process of burning them into the computer!


----------



## arkayn (Sep 15, 2004)

Lie to Me - 4:11 - Jonny Lang - Lie To Me


----------



## delsoljb32 (Sep 15, 2004)

Opportunities (Lets Make Lots of Money)- Pet Shop Boys


----------



## arkayn (Sep 15, 2004)

Make It Real - 3:49 - Scorpions - Box Of Scorpions


----------



## arkayn (Sep 18, 2004)

Astronomy - 6:26 - Blue Öyster Cult - Don't Fear The Reaper: The Best Of Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Mat (Sep 18, 2004)

In My Eyes - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## CreativeEye (Sep 18, 2004)

Audioslave - Like A Stone


----------



## arkayn (Sep 18, 2004)

Be Good To Yourself - 3:53 - Journey - Greatest Hits


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 19, 2004)

masta ace - good ol' love .. this week's free download from iTMS (US)


----------



## arkayn (Sep 19, 2004)

Smoke On The Water - 7:36 - Deep Purple - Made In Japan


----------



## Perseus (Sep 20, 2004)

Autumn Tactics by Chicane


----------



## Mat (Sep 23, 2004)

Passenger - Powderfinger


----------



## smithy (Sep 23, 2004)

Tell me what you see - The Von Bondies


----------



## arkayn (Sep 23, 2004)

Don't Cry - 4:44 - Guns N' Roses - Live Era '87-'93


----------



## dne (Sep 24, 2004)

Dropkick Murphy's - Fields of Athenry


----------



## arkayn (Sep 24, 2004)

Wherever I May Roam - 6:44 - Metallica - Metallica


----------



## Mat (Sep 25, 2004)

Pumping On Your Stereo - Supergrass


----------



## jego (Sep 25, 2004)

Take Me Out - Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Cat (Sep 25, 2004)

Walk like an Egyptian - The Bangles


----------



## Mat (Sep 25, 2004)

Karma - 1200 Techniques


----------



## arkayn (Sep 25, 2004)

Victim Of Love - 4:10 - The Eagles - The Very Best Of


----------



## Mat (Sep 27, 2004)

Times Like These (Acoustic) - Foo Fighters


----------



## mi5moav (Sep 27, 2004)

Hot Tamale Baby - Buckwheat Zydeco


----------



## arkayn (Sep 27, 2004)

Isn't Life Strange - 6:40 - The Moody Blues - The Story of the Moody Blues ... Legend of a Band


----------



## Mat (Sep 28, 2004)

Turncoat - Anti-Flag


----------



## arkayn (Sep 28, 2004)

Let There Be Rock - 12:17 - AC/DC - Live


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 28, 2004)

If I can't change your mind - Sugar -  Copper Blue


----------



## arkayn (Sep 29, 2004)

Both Sides Of The Story - 6:37 - Phil Collins - Hits


----------



## Trip (Oct 3, 2004)

This Song Brought to You By a Falling Bomb - Thursday


----------



## arkayn (Oct 4, 2004)

Notorious - 4:00 - Duran Duran - Greatest


----------



## MHPb (Oct 4, 2004)

Kutchi Skank - The Upsetters


----------



## arkayn (Oct 4, 2004)

Kodachrome - 3:35 - Paul Simon - Legends - Do It Again


----------



## arkayn (Oct 15, 2004)

Back Where You Belong - 4:28 - .38 Special - Flashback


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 16, 2004)

Callin' in Twisted - Reverend Horton Heat - Revival


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Oct 16, 2004)

How Deep Is Your Love -- Bee Gees


----------



## pixelmutt (Oct 16, 2004)

'Evangeline', Matthew Sweet


----------



## markceltic (Oct 16, 2004)

Hair of the Dog -Nazereth


----------



## arkayn (Oct 16, 2004)

Fly To The Rainbow - 9:35 - Scorpions - Box Of Scorpions


----------



## Mat (Oct 16, 2004)

Back in Black - AC/DC - album: Back in Black

Back in Black has just gone double Diamond, 20 million sales.


----------



## cfleck (Oct 16, 2004)

me and julio down by the school yard


----------



## Mat (Oct 24, 2004)

Sweet Home Alabama - Lynard Skynard

Absolute Classic!


----------



## dani++ (Oct 24, 2004)

"Will Never Marry" - Morrisey - 'Bona Drag' album


----------



## arkayn (Oct 25, 2004)

Wherever I May Roam - 7:01 - Metallica - S&M


----------



## Prom83 (Oct 28, 2004)

Blink 182 - Carousel


----------



## arkayn (Oct 28, 2004)

Lonely People - 5:25 - Styx - Paradise Theater


----------



## Veljo (Oct 30, 2004)

Just saw Alicia Keys live 2 days ago so I'm playing both her albums


----------



## arkayn (Oct 30, 2004)

Amazing - 5:55 - Aerosmith - O, Yeah! Ultimate Aerosmith Hits


----------



## Perseus (Oct 30, 2004)

"Gaia - The Earth" by Sunglory


----------



## Mat (Oct 31, 2004)

A Favor House Atlantic - Coheed and Cambria


----------



## markceltic (Oct 31, 2004)

Barracuda- Heart


----------



## arkayn (Oct 31, 2004)

Victim Of Love - 4:10 - The Eagles - The Very Best Of


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 3, 2004)

Alpine Crossing - Swing Out Sister - Somewhere Deep In The Night


----------



## Cat (Nov 3, 2004)

Fastball - The Way


----------



## arkayn (Nov 3, 2004)

Finding My Way - 5:07 - Rush - Chronicles


----------



## hazmat (Nov 3, 2004)

Flip Your Wig from Husker Du.


----------



## drunkmac (Nov 6, 2004)

Alec Empire - My Face would Crack


----------



## arkayn (Nov 6, 2004)

Highway Star (Live) - 6:46 - Deep Purple - When We Rock, We Rock And When We Roll, We Roll


----------



## markceltic (Nov 6, 2004)

American Idiot-Green Day


----------



## arkayn (Nov 6, 2004)

Killing Time - 3:03 - Metallica - Garage Inc.


----------



## Mat (Nov 11, 2004)

Bust a Move -Young MC

Cool Old School Rap


----------



## arkayn (Nov 11, 2004)

Calling Doctor Love - 3:46 - KISS - The Very Best Of KISS


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 11, 2004)

Break my stride - blue lagoon


----------



## arkayn (Nov 11, 2004)

Lithium - 4:17 - Nirvana - Nevermind


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 15, 2004)

Wake Up Sweating - Digital Droo - Active Lancer Soundtrack


----------



## markceltic (Nov 15, 2004)

Fly by Night- Rush


----------



## arkayn (Nov 16, 2004)

Questions 67 & 68 - 5:01 - Chicago - Chicago The Box


----------



## Cat (Nov 16, 2004)

I Love Rock 'n Roll -- Joan Jett & The Blackhearts


----------



## Mat (Nov 16, 2004)

Vertigo - U2


----------



## markceltic (Nov 16, 2004)

Carry On -Crosby, Stills & Nash


----------



## arkayn (Nov 16, 2004)

Re-Jigue - 2:30 - Alan Parsons Project - The Definitive Collection


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 17, 2004)

Book of Love - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Cat (Nov 17, 2004)

Gypsy -- Uriah Heap ("very 'eavy, very 'umble" great album!)


----------



## arkayn (Nov 17, 2004)

Ride, Ride, Ride - 4:27 - Foghat - Slow Ride And Other Hits


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Nov 17, 2004)

Love Boat (TV theme)

 Kap


----------



## nojay (Nov 17, 2004)

"Wedding Bell Blues" - Fifth Dimension


----------



## Mat (Nov 17, 2004)

The Meaning Of Life - The Offspring - Ixnay On The Hombre


----------



## arkayn (Nov 18, 2004)

Oh Sherrie - 3:50 - Steve Perry - Steve Perry: Greatest Hits + Five Unreleased


----------



## Mat (Nov 18, 2004)

Red Morning Light - Kings Of Leon - Youth & Young Manhood


----------



## markceltic (Nov 18, 2004)

Comfortably Numb- Pink Floyd


----------



## arkayn (Nov 18, 2004)

arkayn listens to Pink Floyd: Don't Leave Me Now (Is There Anybody Out There? - The Wall Live [2000])


----------



## markceltic (Nov 27, 2004)

Eve of Destruction-Barry Mcguire          ( Anyone know the tune in the new Land Rover ad where the guy drives to the"edge" of the world?) Thanks


----------



## mdnky (Nov 27, 2004)

Song: Run
Artist(s): Snow Patrol
Album: Final Straw


----------



## arkayn (Nov 27, 2004)

(Don't Fear) The Reaper - 5:09 - Blue Öyster Cult - Don't Fear The Reaper: The Best Of Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 5, 2004)

Madame Helga - Stereophonics - You Gotta Go There to Come Back


----------



## blue&whiteman (Dec 5, 2004)

be bat mo fat by the bim bat dip dats


----------



## arkayn (Dec 5, 2004)

Bleeding Me - 8:18 - Metallica - Load


----------



## smithy (Dec 5, 2004)

Crush - Gavin DeGraw


----------



## markceltic (Dec 5, 2004)

Biko-Peter Gabriel-Shaking the Tree


----------



## arkayn (Dec 5, 2004)

Turn Up The Radio - 4:36 - Autograph - Sign In Please


----------



## markceltic (Dec 9, 2004)

El Condor Pasa-Simon& Garfunkel


----------



## arkayn (Dec 9, 2004)

In My Dreams - 4:24 - REO Speedwagon - The Hits


----------



## arkayn (Dec 31, 2004)

Saved By The Music - 6:08 - The Moody Blues - Time Traveller


----------



## Cat (Dec 31, 2004)

Eric Clapton - Cocaine

(on Arrow Classic Rock, NL)


----------



## arkayn (Dec 31, 2004)

Edge Of A Broken Heart - 4:25 - Vixen - Guitar Rock The '80s: Take Two


----------



## mdnky (Jan 1, 2005)

The A** and The Hole in the Wall - Alan Jackson / Jimmy Buffet


----------



## Mat (Jan 1, 2005)

Purple Stain - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## arkayn (Jan 1, 2005)

Fade To Black - 6:57 - Metallica - Ride The Lightning


----------



## mdnky (Jan 1, 2005)

Freebird (Live) - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Mat (Jan 2, 2005)

Living in Chaos - The Offspring - Conspiracy of One


----------



## arkayn (Jan 2, 2005)

Honky Cat - 5:13 - Elton John - Greatest Hits


----------



## Arden (Jan 2, 2005)

The Who - Pinball Wizard (currently paused at T minus 31 seconds...)


----------



## arkayn (Jan 2, 2005)

Locomotive - 8:42 - Guns N' Roses - Use Your Illusion II


----------



## gumse (Jan 2, 2005)

Sprout and the Bean	4.32	Joanna Newsom	The Milk-Eyed Mender


----------



## Arden (Jan 2, 2005)

Wallflowers - Sleepwalker

Yes, the band with Bob Dylan's son as the frontman...


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 3, 2005)

Sasha - Wavy Gravy (Snake Sedrick Remix)


----------



## podmate (Jan 3, 2005)

Civil War -  Guns N' Roses


----------



## arkayn (Jan 3, 2005)

Tuesday Afternoon - 4:42 - The Moody Blues - A Night At Red Rocks


----------



## quiksan (Jan 3, 2005)

Rusted Root (When I Woke) - Cruel Sun


----------



## Arden (Jan 3, 2005)

The Velvet Revolver album _Contraband_  currently at track 4


----------



## mdnky (Jan 3, 2005)

Margaritaville - Alan Jackson (with Jimmy Bufett)

[[[ Wishing I was there too...  ]]]


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 5, 2005)

*Reflections* by Tool  probably the best band in the world!


----------



## markceltic (Jan 5, 2005)

Down in a Hole-Alice in Chains- Dirt


----------



## Arden (Jan 5, 2005)

Deep Purple - Hush

Quark:  They're definitely up there!


----------



## Cat (Jan 5, 2005)

Elvis Presley - (You're nothing but a) Hound Dog


----------



## Arden (Jan 5, 2005)

John Williams - Imperial March


----------



## arkayn (Jan 5, 2005)

Shinin' On - 5:56 - Grand Funk Railroad - Classic Masters


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 6, 2005)

Arden said:
			
		

> Deep Purple - Hush
> 
> Quark:  They're definitely up there!



Kinda almost with you on that one, Arden. Thing is, I *absolutely HATE* the Blues and R 'n' B and any kind of music that is too closely related. I have therefore had to revise my opinion of old metal bands downwards, so, despite a few eternal classics such as _Child in Time_ and _Smoke on the Water_, Deep Purple, along with bands such as Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath, etc, have all now hit my _"Don't Like List"_. Soz.

Right now I'm listening to _The Poison Well_ by Dark Tranquillity.


----------



## Arden (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow... I don't see how you can get Black Sabbath and Led Zeppelin from blues and RnB... maybe some songs, but come on!  BTW, I meant your comment about Tool. 

Right now: Golden Earring - Radar Love


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 6, 2005)

In spite of its closeness to the hated genre, Radar Love _IS_ a classic. Vanilla Queen is another great tune from Golden Earring.

Still listening to Dark Tranquillity  In Sight at the mo' from the _Exposures: In Retrospect & Denial_ compilation.


----------



## diablojota (Jan 6, 2005)

The eBay Song from Weird Al Yankovich


----------



## Mat (Jan 6, 2005)

That eBay song is pretty funny, nice one d.

I'm listening to 'Last Kiss' by Pearl Jam


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 6, 2005)

_Head_ by Office of Strategic Influence

Sometimes I need a break from the battering taken by the senses from Death/Thrash/Gothic Metal, so I'm having a Prog break. O.S.I. is still fairly heavy and metallic in places, but it's far more melodic and makes interesting use of sampling.


----------



## bookem (Jan 6, 2005)

Does anyone ever find that they don't actually need audible music to 'listen' to music?  I hear tunes allday long in my head.  

Currently hearing Narcotic Thrust - When The Dawn Breaks


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 6, 2005)

I get that too  usually when I'm lying in bed. It always prevents me from getting to sleep. Last night is a good example: I had Opeth's _Deliverance_ from the eponymous album stuck in my head  just the riffs from the last 3 or 4 minutes. I didn't manage to expunge it until 6 o'clock this morning! 

*yawn*

zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## bookem (Jan 6, 2005)

Maybe it's some form of sound addiction.  Listening to my iPod at full volume normally sends me off


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 6, 2005)

off what? Yer trolley?   

 ::ha::


----------



## arkayn (Jan 6, 2005)

Burning Like A Flame - 4:46 - Dokken - The Very Best Of Dokken


----------



## bookem (Jan 6, 2005)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> off what? Yer trolley?
> 
> ::ha::



No, I pushed myself off of that years ago.



Listening to Marc Van Linden - LH3293


----------



## arkayn (Jan 6, 2005)

Cause I Love You - 3:44 - Scorpions - Box Of Scorpions


----------



## Arden (Jan 6, 2005)

The Who - Won't Get Fooled Again


----------



## Xlator (Jan 6, 2005)

The Cranberries - Shattered

Ah, Dolores, how sweet thy voice.


----------



## arkayn (Jan 6, 2005)

The Wind Cries Mary - 3:18 - Jimi Hendrix - The Ultimate Experience


----------



## Xlator (Jan 7, 2005)

Billy Connolly - The Welly Boot Song


----------



## gollum84 (Jan 7, 2005)

Vertigo - 3:13 - U2


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 7, 2005)

_Lost Years_ by Scars of Life


----------



## arkayn (Jan 7, 2005)

Can't Fight This Feeling - 4:51 - REO Speedwagon - Guitar Rock-Power And Passion


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 7, 2005)

_Damaged_  Sevendust


----------



## arkayn (Jan 7, 2005)

Good Bless The Children Of The Beast - 1:30 - Mötley Crüe - Shout At The Devil


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 11, 2005)

_A Fair Judgement_ by Opeth


----------



## podmate (Jan 11, 2005)

Damage is Done -- Foreigner


----------



## drunkmac (Jan 18, 2005)

Emerge by *Fischerspooner*


----------



## Will_Richo (Jan 18, 2005)

Mack the knife-Frank Sinatra


----------



## arkayn (Jan 18, 2005)

The Voice - 5:17 - The Moody Blues - Time Traveller


----------



## Cat (Jan 18, 2005)

Hush - Deep Purple


----------



## podmate (Jan 18, 2005)

Country Feedback -- REM - Out of Time


----------



## legacyb4 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hurricane (from Desire) - Bob Dylan


----------



## arkayn (Jan 18, 2005)

Bitter Pill - 4:26 - Mötley Crüe - Greatest Hits


----------



## arkayn (Jan 30, 2005)

When You Close Your Eyes - 4:18 - Night Ranger - Greatest Hits


----------



## Tetano (Jan 31, 2005)

No speech - 3:30 - Guano Apes - Don't give me no names


----------



## arkayn (Jan 31, 2005)

Love Me Tomorrow - 4:59 - Chicago - Chicago The Box


----------



## podmate (Jan 31, 2005)

Eat for two -- 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## arkayn (Feb 3, 2005)

High Enough - 4:47 - Damn Yankees - Guitar Rock - Power Ballads


----------



## Yellowbeard (Feb 3, 2005)

A.F.I. - The Prayer Position


----------



## arkayn (Feb 3, 2005)

Miracles Out of Nowhere - 6:31 - Kansas - Live at the Whisky


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 3, 2005)

"Twenty-Four" - Switchfoot, "The Beautiful Letdown"


----------



## arkayn (Feb 3, 2005)

Paradise City - 6:46 - Guns N' Roses - Appetite for Destruction


----------



## arkayn (Feb 5, 2005)

Where The Streets Have No Name - 4:36 - U2 - The Best Of 1980-1990


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 5, 2005)

Counting bodies like sheep to the rhythm of the war drums - A perfect Circle, off the eMOTIVe album of covers


----------



## arkayn (Feb 5, 2005)

Marrakesh Express - 2:39 - Crosby, Stills & Nash - Crosby, Stills & Nash


----------



## nb3004 (Feb 9, 2005)

"Death of an Interior Decorator" Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## arkayn (Feb 9, 2005)

High Time We Went - 4:29 - Joe Cocker - Joe Cocker's Greatest Hits


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 9, 2005)

My Own Prison  Creed


----------



## JPigford (Feb 9, 2005)

"Off Broadway" - Every Time I Die - Hot Damn!


----------



## Alex (Feb 9, 2005)

Two Nights And Two Madiens - by Crash Test Dummies (on the God Shuffled His Feet album)


----------



## arkayn (Feb 9, 2005)

Big Time - 4:25 - Peter Gabriel - Shaking The Tree


----------



## nb3004 (Feb 15, 2005)

"Ghost Town" The Specials


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 16, 2005)

Steve Lawler - "Out at Night (Nathan Fake Remix)" (Streaming DI.fm progressive using iTunes)


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 16, 2005)

Kung Fu Girls - Blondie


----------



## nb3004 (Feb 16, 2005)

"Jerk It Out" The Caesars


----------



## Tetano (Feb 17, 2005)

Imaginary - Evanescence (Fallen)


----------



## diablojota (Feb 17, 2005)

Roses - Outkast.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 17, 2005)

*Sand and Mercurg* 
by The Gathering


----------



## fuzz (Feb 20, 2005)

Light My Way by U2


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 23, 2005)

My Choice by After Forever


----------



## Cat (Feb 23, 2005)

Sure Thing by St. Germain


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 23, 2005)

dazed and confused live at the bbc - Led zeppelin,
which has just changed to fingathing - imperial mince


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 24, 2005)

Don't Count Me Out by Pain


----------



## diablojota (Feb 24, 2005)

Nelly and Tim McGraw - Over and Over


----------



## podmate (Feb 24, 2005)

Extreme Ways -- Moby


----------



## Tetano (Feb 24, 2005)

Harvest of Sorrow (Live) - Blind Guardian


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 24, 2005)

Not listening  watching: 
Opeth Guitar Lesson: Dissecting "The Drapery Falls".wmv


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 24, 2005)

Got bored with that! Now listeing to *The Drapery Falls* by Opeth   probably the best band in the world!


----------



## bridgegirl1524 (Mar 8, 2005)

Demons - originally Guster, but sung by a local a capella group, Shere Khan


----------



## chornbe (Mar 8, 2005)

Don't Cry by Asia (which just ended) and now it's Running by No Doubt.


----------



## nb3004 (Mar 8, 2005)

bridgegirl1524 said:
			
		

> Demons - originally Guster, but sung by a local a capella group, Shere Khan



The guster version is great 

"Atlantis" by Donovan


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 8, 2005)

The Geeks Get the Girls - American Hi Fi (free song last week)


----------



## Qion (Mar 8, 2005)

Random songs from the Mask of Zorro soundtrack- I listen to everything but country.....


----------



## nb3004 (Mar 8, 2005)

"bi*tches ain't sh*t" ben folds


----------



## mwphoto (Mar 9, 2005)

Handy Dandy - Bob Dylan


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 30, 2005)

Buenas Tardes Amigo - Ween


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 30, 2005)

Liquid Burns - The Haunted (awesome band)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 31, 2005)

Triad by Tool


----------



## Esquilinho (Mar 31, 2005)

"Mad about you" - Hooverphonic


----------



## chornbe (Mar 31, 2005)

"Walk Away" - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Gig' (Mar 31, 2005)

"I shot the sherif" - Robert Nesta Marley


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 31, 2005)

Orchids - Stone Sour


----------



## mdnky (Mar 31, 2005)

_Pieces_ by Sum41


----------



## Esquilinho (Mar 31, 2005)

The Gathering "In motion #2"


----------



## HomunQlus (Mar 31, 2005)

R.E.M.
Losing my Religion
_Out Of Time_


----------



## Glass (Mar 31, 2005)

Weezer - Beverly Hills


----------



## markceltic (Mar 31, 2005)

Shaken the Tree-Peter Gabriel


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 31, 2005)

Head On - Jesus & Mary Chain


----------



## bridgegirl1524 (Apr 3, 2005)

Cathedrals - Jump Little Children (I'm reading my Structural Engineering text on Gothic Architecture, too...)


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 3, 2005)

Abysmal - The Haunted


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 4, 2005)

The Sound of Muzak  Porcupine Tree


----------



## Qion (Apr 4, 2005)

Destroyer.net Radio


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 4, 2005)

Autopsy Song - Otep


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 4, 2005)

Beacon Light - Ween


----------



## Jeffo (Apr 4, 2005)

turn me on -- norah jones


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 4, 2005)

A Walk Thru the Woods - Mortal Treason


----------



## drunkmac (Apr 5, 2005)

U2 - Rattle and Hum (entire set)


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 5, 2005)

The Weapon They - Heaven Shall Burn (Boo U2 )


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 5, 2005)

If I can't change your mind - Sugar


----------



## Robn Kester (Apr 5, 2005)

Fischerspooner - We Need A War

::looking up and back:: lots of great music listed here. some of you have good taste! lol


----------



## bridgegirl1524 (Apr 10, 2005)

Mockingbird by Eminem (yeah, I know, not my usual fare, but I actually like this song)

...off to continue pretending to write a research paper...


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 10, 2005)

Imn - Mudvayne


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 10, 2005)

You Already Know - Swing Out Sister


----------



## mdnky (Apr 11, 2005)

Here Without You (Acoustic Version) - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Esquilinho (Apr 11, 2005)

"Black light district"- the gathering


----------



## Gig' (Apr 11, 2005)

Is this Love   Guess Who ;-)


----------



## markceltic (Apr 11, 2005)

Born to be Wild -Steppenwolf


----------



## Mat (Apr 12, 2005)

Layla - Eric Clapton


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 12, 2005)

Saturnine  The Gathering


----------



## Esquilinho (Apr 12, 2005)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Saturnine  The Gathering



weeeeee! Another TG fan!


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 12, 2005)

Moving In Stereo - The Cars


----------



## Mat (Apr 13, 2005)

She Wants to Move - N.E.R.D.


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 13, 2005)

Choices - Mudvayne (Off their new cd, Lost and Found)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 14, 2005)

Esquilinho said:
			
		

> weeeeee! Another TG fan!



Ain't it the truth?   

Even the Spirits are Afraid  The Gathering


----------



## Satcomer (May 10, 2005)

No Woman No Cry (Live at The Lyceum) - Bob Marley - Legend


----------



## michaelsanford (May 10, 2005)

Sous l'Oeil de l'Ange de _K-Maro_


----------



## JohnnyV (May 11, 2005)

Life by the Drop - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## michaelsanford (May 11, 2005)

Let You Down / Dave Matthews

Stevie Ray Vaughn is wicked.


----------



## delsoljb32 (May 11, 2005)

Scotty Doesn't Know! 
Scotty Doesn't Know! 
So Dont Tell Scotty, 
cuz Scotty Doesn't Know!


(by Lustra)


----------



## JohnnyV (May 12, 2005)

God Was Created - Vehemence


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 12, 2005)

Sins of Idealism, After Forever


----------



## bridgegirl1524 (May 12, 2005)

With Pen in Hand - Jerry Wallace
(I learned how to waltz to this _really_  depressing divorce song)


----------



## Satcomer (May 30, 2005)

The EGG and I - Seat Belts (couldn't paste it the Japanese characters)


----------



## fjdouse (May 30, 2005)

DARE by Gorillaz


----------



## markceltic (May 30, 2005)

Laughing - Crosby.Stills & Nash


----------



## Cat (May 31, 2005)

Hotel California (live) by The Eagles


----------



## riccbhard (May 31, 2005)

Green Day - Boulevard Of Broken Dreams


----------



## andehlu (May 31, 2005)

this is a not a competion - bloc party

http://www.blocparty.net/mp3.html


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 4, 2005)

Crystal Ship - X


----------



## Esquilinho (Jun 9, 2005)

black light district, by The Gathering


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 9, 2005)

Suavito - Arturo Sandoval


----------



## gollum84 (Jun 9, 2005)

Holiday - Green Day - 3:52


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 10, 2005)

Stonegarden  The Gathering


----------



## Esquilinho (Jun 12, 2005)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Stonegarden  The Gathering




The "Always" version or the "Sleepy Buildings" one?


----------



## jh2112 (Jun 12, 2005)

Kino - Losers Day Parade


----------



## Convert (Jun 12, 2005)

Foo Fighters - Everlong (acoustic)


----------



## Mikuro (Jun 12, 2005)

The Man With the Machine Gun, by The Black Mages (remake of the same tune from Final Fantasy VIII for PlayStation)


----------



## senne (Jun 12, 2005)

vetiver - luna sea


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 13, 2005)

Esquilinho said:
			
		

> The "Always" version or the "Sleepy Buildings" one?


I have both versions, but on this occasion it was the "Sleepy Buildings" one.

Roswell 47 by Hypocrisy


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 13, 2005)

Sensuality - ATB


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 14, 2005)

Voodoo Lady - Ween


----------



## fjdouse (Jun 19, 2005)

Kashmir by Led Zeppelin


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 20, 2005)

Enemy by Disturbed


----------



## Viro (Jun 20, 2005)

Hide or Seek by Susan Ashton.


----------



## fjdouse (Jun 23, 2005)

Angie - Rolling Stones


----------



## mw84 (Jun 23, 2005)

M.I.A - Hombre


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jun 23, 2005)

Scars by Papa Roach


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 23, 2005)

Acid Rain  Liquid Tension Experiment 

*IT ROCKS!!!*


----------



## fjdouse (Jun 24, 2005)

Careful With That Axe Eugene - The Pink Floyd


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 25, 2005)

Apply Some Pressure - Maximo Park


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 25, 2005)

The Key To Her Ferrari - Thomas Dolby


----------



## Esquilinho (Jun 26, 2005)

the Veils, The Leavers Dance


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 4, 2005)

Caipirinha - Swing Out Sister


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 7, 2005)

Taleal Bedru Ve Ezan Taksim - Ercan Irmak


----------



## jh2112 (Jul 7, 2005)

Kino - Loser's day parade


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 7, 2005)

DigitalDroo - Monkey Developers


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 13, 2005)

Duppy Conqueror - Bob Marley


----------



## Gig' (Jul 14, 2005)

pavilion - eric johnson

for a change from u know who ...


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 14, 2005)

Blackest Eyes  Porcupine Tree


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 14, 2005)

She Don't Use Jelly - The Flaming Lips


----------



## Gig' (Jul 20, 2005)

My Tears - Duke Robillard & Ronnie Earl 
"The Duke meets the Earl"


----------



## Gig' (Jul 26, 2005)

all about you - Sonny Landreth


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 26, 2005)

Caipirinha - Swing Out Sister


----------



## carsten.legaard (Jul 26, 2005)

Wake up little sparrow - Lizz Wright


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 27, 2005)

Stream of Consciousness  Dream Theater 

(I'm having a religious experience listening to this track  AWESOME!)


----------



## Gig' (Jul 27, 2005)

Blues is here to stay - Tab Benoit


Captain Quark thks for the link
check  www.favorednations.com if you're into this style of music


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 27, 2005)

Prod  Mudvayne 

(Good call, Gig'! Checked out that link. I'm SO busy at the mo' I haven't had time today to scratch my own a$$, but I will deffo explore it in the near future. As for Rockdetector, it is, IMHO, THE ultimate resource for metalheads!)


----------



## Gig' (Jul 27, 2005)

srv - eric johnson

(tribute to you know who..... CptQuark well take your time to check it and its content steve vai created the label and all artists are "religious" as you put it Cheers)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 27, 2005)

Acid Rain  Liquid Tension Experiment (a side project of Dream Theater)

(Let's get one thing straight: Steve Vai just _ain't_ religious, Dude!    Credit to the guy for being a great guitarist, but for CQ to see God, it's just gotta be PROG!  check out the sig: _PROGmaniac Metalhead_)


----------



## Gig' (Jul 28, 2005)

This Time - Neil Zaza

(CQ point taken and thanks again for the links)


----------



## Gig' (Jul 28, 2005)

Little Wing - Andy Timmons
Pawn Kings

(great tribute to jimi)


----------



## Gig' (Jul 29, 2005)

No Love Blues - Sonny Terry & Brownie McGhee

(CQ heard of transatlantic and James Labrie?)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 29, 2005)

World Falls Away  Seether 

(But of course I've heard of Transatlantic! Good, if a bit "light"  as in the opposite of heavy. Haven't heard of James Labrie, tho'.)


----------



## Gig' (Jul 29, 2005)

glorious steve - steve vai

(kevin james labrie (his full name) member of Dream theater  )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 29, 2005)

Criminals  Katatonia 

(D'OH! )


----------



## Gig' (Jul 29, 2005)

war - bob marley

(the lyrics :http://www.seeklyrics.com/lyrics/BOB-MARLEY/War.html inspired by a speech of Haile Selassie on Feb28th, 1968) ::love::


----------



## Porce (Jul 29, 2005)

"This Love" by Maroon 5


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 29, 2005)

Stream of Consciousness  Dream Theater (again!)

_(Hi God!)_


----------



## Gig' (Jul 29, 2005)

Z. Rider - Sonny Landreth
Grant Street 2005

(CQ check him out, alleluiah ...)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 29, 2005)

Conflict - Disturbed 

(*BLASPHEMY!!*  God doesn't like the blues, and neither do I!   It's gotta be heavy, and with as little blues influence as possible.That's why I like progressive metal  and progressive death metal, melodic death metal, doom death metal, death metal, nu-metal, gothic metal, dark metal and some stoner metal. And you thought it was all just "heavy metal".    )


----------



## Gig' (Jul 29, 2005)

flipside - Jeff Lorber

(how do you know GOD doesn't like the blues ::angel:: )


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 29, 2005)

Bloc Party - Positive Tension


----------



## aliensub (Jul 29, 2005)

Gravity - Alison Krauss & Union Station


----------



## Tigerman13 (Aug 5, 2005)

Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola and Orchestra in E-Flat, K. 364: I. Allegro Maestoso - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (composer) &  Arthur Grumiaux.


----------



## Esquilinho (Aug 7, 2005)

The Gathering, Like Fountains (Sleepy Buildings version)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 8, 2005)

Saturnine  The Gathering (the live Sleepy Buildings one)


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 8, 2005)

Love Won't Let You Down - Swing Out Sister


----------



## Robn Kester (Aug 8, 2005)

Celtic Frost - Return to the Eve
(felt like some old classic heaviness today)


----------



## Esquilinho (Aug 9, 2005)

System of a Down - Revenga


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 9, 2005)

Falls Apart  Spineshank


----------



## Esquilinho (Aug 9, 2005)

Nirvana, You know you're right


----------



## lkwoodtrumpet (Aug 9, 2005)

Liberate - Disturbed


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 9, 2005)

Chloe Dancer/Crown of Thorns - Mother Love Bone


----------



## ceti (Aug 10, 2005)

Damn your eyes - Zap Mama 

www.zapmama.be


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 10, 2005)

Stay  Poets of the Fall 

(An uncharacteristic departure from CQ's usual fare of mind-crushingly heavy prog metal!  ::alien:: )


----------



## Esquilinho (Aug 11, 2005)

Queen - Bohemian Rapsody


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 11, 2005)

Overboard  Poets of the Fall


----------



## Esquilinho (Aug 11, 2005)

Rammstein - Bestrafe mich


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 11, 2005)

Good call, Esquilinho!

Mein Herz Brennt  Rammstein 

(Not quite Prog     but you're getting there! )


----------



## Esquilinho (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh yeah? Tori Amos - Caught a lite sneeze


----------



## Esquilinho (Aug 14, 2005)

Opeth - In My Time of Need


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 15, 2005)

Esquilinho said:
			
		

> Opeth - In My Time of Need



Harvest  Opeth (from the album Blackwater Park)

Welcome to Prog! Opeth is without doubt the *greatest band ever!* (IMHO) Seen God yet? ::angel:: He usually puts in an appearance somewhere around _Harvest_ and He hangs around through  _The Drapery Falls_!


----------



## Esquilinho (Aug 15, 2005)

Actually, my boyfriend is the big Opeth fan - I just "stole" Deliverance and Damnation from his place to check it out 
The first one is a bit too "growled" for me I think...  But I quite like Damnation


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 15, 2005)

You have a point. I'm not all that keen on the roar, but there's enough clear vocals to keep my interest. But it's the music itself  and the fact that it's not a 2 minute 59, verse, chorus, verse, chorus, instrumental refain, verse chorus, top ten pop song format  that floats my boat.

The aforementioned _The Drapery Falls_ is the perfect example. Unfortunately, you don't have Blackwater Park, so you don't know what I'm talking about.

But if you like metal, then the eponymous Deliverance is mind-blowing  especially the last few minutes. Who would have thought that one chord could sound so good?

Err right now I'm listening to something new  

Eternal  Paradise Lost


----------



## Esquilinho (Aug 15, 2005)

OK! You convinced me - when I get to my boyfriend's place I listen to Blackwater Park 

Weeha! Gothic! But I prefer Icon  

You don't happen to like My Dying Bride too, do you?

Trying Deliverance now


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 15, 2005)

Haven't listened to My Dying Bride, but I'll give 'em a whirl. But the genre, according to Rockdetector, is Doom. Can anyone beat Katatonia (with a "K") in that field?

We Must Bury You  Katatonia 

Maybe just a coincidence, but most of the music I listen to is of Scandinavian origin. I lived in Sweden for many years. Maybe some of their mindset rubbed off on me!


----------



## Esquilinho (Aug 15, 2005)

I haven't listened to Katatonia either, but... you should try My Dying Bride (but not _34.788%... Complete_ though...)


----------



## fjdouse (Aug 15, 2005)

Rachmaninov's Symphony No.3 in A minor


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 15, 2005)

Ey up, fjdouse!

Errrmm Rachmaninov seems a little out of place in the middle of a discussion of the finer points of metal!    

Still listening to Katatonia  Walking on a Wire

@ Esquilinho: I'll do my usual trick on My Dying Bride  d/l a few tracks. If they're any good, I'll buy the albums. If they're not, I'll trash 'em!


----------



## Esquilinho (Aug 15, 2005)

Radiohead - Paranoid Android

Later, maybe Mozart's Requiem, for a change


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 15, 2005)

Don't knock Mozart's Requiem. It's a great piece of music! I am just _dying_ to hear the metal version by someone like Dream Theater, Shadow Gallery or O.S.I.! If only

Lift  Poets of the Fall


----------



## Esquilinho (Aug 15, 2005)

I love Mozart's Requiem! I wasn't joking! Dies Irae rulezzz!


----------



## Esquilinho (Aug 16, 2005)

Paranoid - Black Sabbath


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 16, 2005)

Roswell 47  Hypocrisy 

Possibly the heaviest metal ever! That intro is denser than lead! AWESOME


----------



## Gig' (Aug 16, 2005)

media - John Butler Trio


----------



## Esquilinho (Aug 16, 2005)

Be my druidess - Type O Negative


----------



## Gig' (Aug 16, 2005)

Got no shame - Brother Cane


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 17, 2005)

The Leper Affinity  Opeth


----------



## Gig' (Aug 17, 2005)

I can see miracles - Neil Zaza


----------



## Cat (Aug 17, 2005)

Love isn't always on time - Toto


----------



## Esquilinho (Aug 18, 2005)

The Gathering - In Motion #1


----------



## Gig' (Aug 24, 2005)

tears of joy - Antonio forcione


----------



## Robn Kester (Aug 24, 2005)

hive - ultrasonic sound (dillinja remix), off dieselboy's systemupgrade


----------



## mdnky (Aug 24, 2005)

Feel Good Inc. - Gorillaz


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 24, 2005)

Beneath the Mire  Opeth 

This is off the new album, _Ghost Reveries_. I'm not _seeing_ God, so much as being *sat on His knee lookin' straight into His eyes!* 

What an awesome album!


----------



## Esquilinho (Aug 26, 2005)

Opeth - Closure

Didn't listen to the new album yet... just the promotional track on their site (waow!!)


----------



## Gig' (Sep 2, 2005)

69 freedom special - Les Paul & Friends


----------



## sirstaunch (Sep 2, 2005)

Right now, and I hope someone likes too, Mazzy Star - She's My Baby


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 2, 2005)

Manhunt  Shadow Gallery


----------



## dracolich (Sep 6, 2005)

La Tortura - Shakira (bought on iTMS)


----------



## neOnduck (Sep 7, 2005)

Biz Markie

"Just a Friend"


----------



## mw84 (Sep 7, 2005)

The Subways - At 1AM


----------



## smithy (Sep 7, 2005)

Monster in the Parasol - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## senne (Sep 7, 2005)

Daddy, Don't Ever Die On A Friday		3:16	Emir Kusturica, No Smoking e.a.	5 of 19	Black Cat, White Cat	AAC audio file	24-08-2005 23:41


----------



## Gig' (Sep 7, 2005)

Let me roll it - Les paul & Richie Sambora


----------



## Gig' (Sep 7, 2005)

Dreadlock Holidays - 10cc


----------



## Guzzi Guy (Sep 8, 2005)

The Futurist-Side A by Shellac. Steve Albini can do no wrong.


----------



## Gig' (Sep 8, 2005)

Z.rider - Sonny Landreth

BTW welcome GuzziGuy


----------



## Esquilinho (Sep 12, 2005)

The Gathering - In Motion #1


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 12, 2005)

Sapphire  Redemption 

 ::angel::  seeing God again   ::angel::


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 12, 2005)

Guzzi Guy said:
			
		

> Steve Albini can do no wrong.


Who? He isn't on Rockdetector  so he can't be _that_ good, surely?


----------



## Esquilinho (Sep 12, 2005)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Who? He isn't on Rockdetector  so he can't be _that_ good, surely?




Hehehehehe! There's no life beyond Rockdetector?!


----------



## Robn Kester (Sep 12, 2005)

Black Flag - White Hot


----------



## Gig' (Sep 13, 2005)

Very important cat things - Neil Zaza


----------



## Gig' (Sep 20, 2005)

Carribean blue - Neal Schon


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 20, 2005)

Glass Shatters  Disturbed


----------



## Gig' (Sep 20, 2005)

We Are One - Ziggy Marley and the Melody Makers

(like father like son)


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 22, 2005)

All the Money or the Simple Life Honey - The Dandy Warhols


----------



## Cat (Sep 23, 2005)

I just finished listening to "The very best of ELO".


----------



## mdnky (Sep 23, 2005)

Photograph by Nickelback


----------



## samworthynl (Sep 23, 2005)

lie detector - david devant and his spirit wife


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 23, 2005)

"Heard that Sound" - MxPx


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 23, 2005)

Animate-Inanimate  John Petrucci 

 ::angel:: Hi God! Remember me?  ::angel::


----------



## Esquilinho (Sep 27, 2005)

The Gathering - Third Chance


----------



## GNoME (Oct 11, 2005)

Sean Paul - The Trinity

_he's the best ...   ::love::    _


----------



## mw84 (Oct 11, 2005)

The Cars - Just what I needed


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 11, 2005)

AnimateInanimate  John Petrucci 

 Just *awesome!* 


 ::ha:: I just noticed that the last time I posted here, I was listening to the same track!  ::ha:: 

The thing that amazes me about this guy is, not just his obvious talent when it comes to playing the guitar, but also the fact that he can _write_ such fantastic music as well!


----------



## Robn Kester (Oct 11, 2005)

Ladytron - High Rise


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 11, 2005)

Robn Kester said:
			
		

> Ladytron - High Rise



Well I suppose there's no accounting for taste!   

 

Not my cup of tea.

 ::angel::


----------



## Cat (Oct 11, 2005)

Rockapella - Beatles medley


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 12, 2005)

Reverie/Harlequin Forest  Opeth


----------



## mdnky (Oct 12, 2005)

Alcohol by Brad Paisley


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 13, 2005)

Trains  Porcupine Tree


----------



## Gig' (Oct 17, 2005)

Hummer - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## mdnky (Oct 17, 2005)

You Wreck Me by Tom Petty


----------



## Pippin (Oct 17, 2005)

My Doorbell - The White Stripes


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 17, 2005)

Sapphire  Redemption


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 17, 2005)

Actually, i'm listening to a podcast at the moment.  It's called "In The Trenches."  Pretty good for the geeky sysadmins among us.


----------



## Macraze (Oct 20, 2005)

I feel love by Donna Summer, sexy Disco classic from the 70's.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 21, 2005)

John Petrucci  *again!*

 ::angel::


----------



## Gig' (Oct 21, 2005)

The Dance of Eternity - Dream Theater ::ha::


----------



## mdnky (Oct 21, 2005)

4th of July by Shooter Jennings


----------



## Esquilinho (Oct 21, 2005)

Queen - Bohemian Rapsody


----------



## Perseus (Oct 21, 2005)

Lovely Day - Bill Withers


----------



## Robn Kester (Oct 21, 2005)

Sepultura - Murder


----------



## Macraze (Oct 22, 2005)

This thread is a real hit...

'Wild is the wind' by David Bowie.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 24, 2005)

Vocari Dei  Pain of Salvation


----------



## mdnky (Oct 24, 2005)

As Good As I Once Was by Tobby Keith


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 24, 2005)

Tom's Diner by Suzanne Vega & DNA.


----------



## Gig' (Oct 24, 2005)

Turn to Stone - E.L.O  

(good old times at least 4 me ...)


----------



## Robn Kester (Oct 24, 2005)

Circle of Dust - Regressor (Agressive Mix)


----------



## senne (Oct 24, 2005)

Broken Social Scene - Looks just Like The Sun


----------



## Cat (Oct 25, 2005)

Ich bin wie du - Marianne Rosenberg


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 26, 2005)

Seven Nation Army - The White Stripes


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 26, 2005)

Mother Russia  Renaissance


----------



## spb (Oct 26, 2005)

"Day after Day" by Badfinger


----------



## Macraze (Oct 27, 2005)

worry blues by Tom Dickson


----------



## Esquilinho (Oct 31, 2005)

"Hable con Ella" sountrack

Yes, I'm feeling melancholic


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 31, 2005)

Deus Nova (Fabricatio)  Pain of Salvation


----------



## Cat (Oct 31, 2005)

Don't fear the reaper - Blue Öyster Cult


----------



## mdnky (Oct 31, 2005)

What I Learned Out On The Road by Kid Rock


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 31, 2005)

I Put a Spell On You - Screamin' Jay Hawkins


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 1, 2005)

Not really a song, but a podcast... (To quote Plankton, "I _love_ messin' things up!" )

"In The Trenches" - Kevin Devin


----------



## destructospin (Nov 3, 2005)

Haujobb "journey ahead"
its...so....good


----------



## Esquilinho (Nov 4, 2005)

Damien Rice, "The Blower's Daughter" (from _Closer_ Soundtrack)


----------



## mdnky (Nov 4, 2005)

Pavement Cracks (Gabriel & Dresden Mixshow Edit) - Annie Lennox


----------



## Macraze (Nov 6, 2005)

The wind in my heart....The wind in my heart....The dust in my head....The dust in my head....


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 7, 2005)

Harvest  Opeth

(None the worse for having been heard before!)


----------



## Cat (Nov 7, 2005)

This is Spain - Kevin Coyne


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 7, 2005)

"Andromeda" - Chicane


----------



## Perseus (Nov 9, 2005)

"Riders on the Storm" - The Doors


----------



## Macraze (Nov 10, 2005)

"Things have changed'" by Bob Dylan.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 14, 2005)

I Love my Mac - Daphna


----------



## Cat (Nov 14, 2005)

The soundtrack of "Le Fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain".


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 15, 2005)

Nauticus (Drifting) by Pain of Salvation


----------



## delsoljb32 (Nov 15, 2005)

Symphony No. 25 in G Minor, W.A. Mozart (Amadeus Soundtrack-- great movie!)


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 29, 2005)

Head On - Jesus & Mary Chain


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 29, 2005)

"Stranger in Moscow" - Transformer di Roboter

(I love the sampled sounds in that tune....all system sounds from various Macs )


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 29, 2005)

> "Stranger in Moscow" - Transformer di Roboter
> 
> (I love the sampled sounds in that tune....all system sounds from various Macs )



Dang...dupe post.  For some reason the site decided to have a brainfart and didn't show the first post I made.  Admins, please delete this one...thanks


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 29, 2005)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> the site decided to have a brainfart



Bad workmen, etc.  

Currently listenin' to:
Lilium Cruentus (Deus Nova) on the loss of innocence  Pain of Salvation  
my currentl fave Swedish prog band.


----------



## mw84 (Nov 30, 2005)

Dave Edmunds - I hear you knocking

Funny /strange story - Before my grandad died he had asked for this song to be played (Dave Edmunds - I hear you knocking) just after Bob Dylans - Knockin' on heavens door at his funeral and it was. ::love::


----------



## Macraze (Nov 30, 2005)

I listen to the Broken 'Flowers soundtrack', great movie, beautiful soundtrack, most recommended.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 2, 2005)

Back to Opeth again: The Twilight is My Robe


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 2, 2005)

Mint Royale: Singin' In the Rain


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 2, 2005)

Animal Farm - Clutch


----------



## Perseus (Dec 7, 2005)

One More Time -- Daft Punk

....this song just rules!!!


----------



## Esquilinho (Dec 8, 2005)

"Precious things", Tori Amos


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 10, 2005)

Negative Space - Spineshank


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 11, 2005)

JohnnyV said:
			
		

> Negative Space - Spineshank


Good call!


_Iter Impius_  Pain of Salvation

The fave Swedish prog metal band of the moment!


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 15, 2005)

Tinman: Eighteen Strings


----------



## Esquilinho (Dec 16, 2005)

Zerstören, Rammstein


----------



## Esquilinho (Dec 18, 2005)

Liquid Diamonds, Tori Amos


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 30, 2005)

pi - Kate Bush (http://www.katebush.com)


----------



## Cat (Jan 1, 2006)

My aphrodisiac is you - Katie Melua


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 1, 2006)

Opeth - Reverie-Harlequin Forest


----------



## Mickey_Maus (Jan 3, 2006)

Deep Purple - The Book of Taliesyn -1968


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 3, 2006)

Lamb of God - 11th Hour


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 4, 2006)

Cool for Cats - Squeeze 

(...the Sweeney's doing 90 'cos they got the word to go, they get a gang of villains in a shed up at Heathrow, they're counting out the fivers when the 'andcuffs lock again, in and out of Wandsworth with their numbers and their names, its funny how their misses always looks the bleedin' same, and meanwhile at the station there's a couple of likely lads, who swear like how's your father and they are very cool for cats ....)


----------



## Esquilinho (Jan 4, 2006)

The Lord of the Rings &#8211; The Fellowship of the Ring OST


----------



## Snaffle (Jan 5, 2006)

Del The Funkey Homosapien - If You Must


----------



## nosdlanod (Jan 6, 2006)

_"Spacer Woman"_ by *Charlie*.

*Italian Disco Classic!!!!!*


----------



## Snaffle (Jan 6, 2006)

Elliot Smith - Needle in the Hay


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 7, 2006)

Blue Moon Revisited (Song For Elvis) - Cowboy Junkies


----------



## Mat (Jan 10, 2006)

Californication - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 11, 2006)

Closer  Anathema

Prog Metal from God's Own Country  Yorkshire!


----------



## ecirtap (Jan 11, 2006)

Indeed: some cool stuff you people are listening to!

The Cure's "A Forest": great! 

Oasis the best band ever? Made me laugh...

I am right now listening to an album called "Emotion" by Clash; no, not The Clash, but a Thai band that for some strange reason is allowed to release albums under the same name...

patrice
http://www.patriceschneider.com/apple-osx/blog/


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 11, 2006)

ecirtap said:
			
		

> Indeed: some cool stuff you people are listening to!


Salut Patrice!

You'll find that I'm an extremely tolerant person. I firmly believe that everyone in the world has the right to his own beliefs, sexual orientation and opinions. But I have to say that some people don't half listen to a load of sh1te!
 


 

Iter Impius Martignea, Son Of Mars Obitus Diutinus &#8211; Pain of Salvation

Prog Metal from Sweden.

Oasis the best band in the world? Twaddle! Pain of Salvation is!


----------



## ecirtap (Jan 11, 2006)

>Oasis the best band in the world? Twaddle! Pain of Salvation is!

I disagree... It's got to be NAKED CITY...

Maybe we should start a new thread "Best Band in the World" (to play on your Apple Mac)

patrice


----------



## Cat (Jan 11, 2006)

Real turned on - Uriah Heep


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 12, 2006)

Her Voices &#8211; Pain of Salvation


----------



## Gig' (Jan 12, 2006)

ecirtap said:
			
		

> I am right now listening to an album called "Emotion" by Clash; no, not The Clash, but a Thai band that for some strange reason is allowed to release albums under the same name...



I understand you live in thaïland and still you wonder ;-) been there a few times to visit my in-laws and it doesnt surprise me  @ all ...

Friends - Joe Satriani


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 12, 2006)

Confederatio Helvetica. I've been there, I think.

I wish someone could explain to me how to transfer music from an LP to my Mac. 

I have albums by The Clash (not the Thai version), Joe Satriani, Led Zeppelin, Ian Dury and the Blockheads and I can't play any of them. 

Does anyone know a good link which explains how it can be done?

BTW, I am listening to Pi by Kate Bush.


----------



## ecirtap (Jan 12, 2006)

GIG: it does no longer surprise me, but I still wonder how they get away with it. There even is a new girl-band called "Pink"... The US often puts pressure on the Thai authorities re all the pirated music and software - but shows no interest into the copyright-protected names of bands... (Maybe to do with the fact that their appeal is mainly local...)

RHISIART: I remember seeing tutorials for transferring analogue recordings to Mac... I went the vinyl to CDR to Mac route... This link has some instructions / tips&tricks:

http://www.delback.co.uk/lp-cdr.htm

(haven't read it for ages, so can't remember whether it was any good...)

patrice
http://www.patriceschneider.com/apple-osx/blog/


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 12, 2006)

ecirtap said:
			
		

> RHISIART: I remember seeing tutorials for transferring analogue recordings to Mac... I went the vinyl to CDR to Mac route... This link has some instructions / tips&tricks:
> 
> http://www.delback.co.uk/lp-cdr.htm
> 
> (haven't read it for ages, so can't remember whether it was any good...)



This is very helpful. I have read through it and I think something will work out from this. Merci vraimen.


----------



## ecirtap (Jan 12, 2006)

rhisiart: glad i was able to help! 

like i said: i recorded my vinyl to cdr - which was a bit of a pain in the a**, but at least it let me control the gain and also some eq settings (i was using a professional vestax mixer and technics 1210 turntables; all dance music stuff...)

patrice
http://www.patriceschneider.com/apple-osx/blog/


----------



## Snaffle (Jan 14, 2006)

Jack Johnson - Flake


----------



## Esquilinho (Jan 18, 2006)

Tori Amos - Blood Roses


----------



## j.addis (Jan 18, 2006)

Dirty Harry - Gorillaz


----------



## TheMacUser (Jan 18, 2006)

Alex Albrecht is almost annoyingly entertaining, and Kevin Rose is somebody I could easily picture partying with and listening to!  Check out their video podcast at www.diggnation.com (REV3 / Systm)  THEY ROCK!


----------



## Mat (Jan 20, 2006)

Helena - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Esquilinho (Jan 20, 2006)

Depeche Mode - Behind the wheel (Live stumm 101)


----------



## Esquilinho (Jan 21, 2006)

The Gift (Portuguese band) - 11:33


----------



## cybergoober (Jan 25, 2006)

Beneath The Mire by Opeth


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 25, 2006)

cybergoober said:
			
		

> Beneath The Mire by Opeth



*NOW* you're talking! 

Parker's Eyes by Redemption

Is it just me or was Ghost Reveries not quite as good as you'd hoped it would be?


----------



## Esquilinho (Jan 27, 2006)

The Clash - Should I stay or should I go


----------



## Gig' (Jan 28, 2006)

Riviera Paradise - Tribute to SRV played by Stanley Jordan


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 29, 2006)

Clutch - The Dragonfly


----------



## DevilRocks (Jan 29, 2006)

I am listening to Trust company's First cd "The lonely position of neutrol"


----------



## Mat (Feb 13, 2006)

Drive My Car - The Donnas - This Bird Has Flown: A 40th Anniversary Tribute To The Beatles' Rubber Soul


----------



## Gig' (Feb 13, 2006)

the dance of eternity - Dream Theater


----------



## hennessymac (Feb 13, 2006)

how about faith healer sahb


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 13, 2006)

Extension of the Wish  Andromeda

And guess what it's *Prog!*


----------



## Mat (Feb 13, 2006)

Ray - Millencolin - Kingwood


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 13, 2006)

"Control" - Mute Math


----------



## fjdouse (Feb 16, 2006)

High Tide or Low Tide - Bob Marley


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 16, 2006)

To Love Is To Bury - Cowboy Junkies


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 16, 2006)

Mind Matters &#8211; Dark Tranquillity


----------



## Mat (Feb 18, 2006)

Into The Red - The Living End - State of Emergency


----------



## Esquilinho (Feb 18, 2006)

The Gathering - Solar Glider


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 18, 2006)

The Gathering - Faith


----------



## Gig' (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey Baby (New Rising Sun) -- Jimi Hendrix


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 20, 2006)

Kindred Spirits  Liquid Tension Experiment


----------



## fryke (Feb 20, 2006)

Roxette's first album. I was 14 or 15 back then. So it reminds me of teenage love etc. Tears in my eyes etc.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 20, 2006)

Jaws of Life &#8211; John Petrucci


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 20, 2006)

Criminals &#8211; Katatonia

(I can't make up my mind which bands to listen to, so I'm just listening to the most frequently played tracks in iTunes. A bit of everything! Somewhere down the line, even a bit of Stevie Wonder has crept in (shock horror!), but Pastime Paradise is an ace choon!)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 20, 2006)

fryke said:
			
		

> Roxette's first album.



I listen to a lot of Swedish music  not Roxette, and definitely NOT Abba! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





More like Pain of Salvation, Opeth, Hypocrisy, Hammerfall, Dark Tranquillity, Katatonia, Soilwork y'know: *METAL*  _music to smash yer head against a brick wall by!_


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 20, 2006)

Cold Metal Dream - Channel


----------



## lurk (Feb 20, 2006)

Carmina burana - Carl Orff


----------



## Esquilinho (Feb 20, 2006)

Metallica - Sad but True


----------



## Trip (Feb 27, 2006)

Right now I'm listening to iRadio...

Tanta Faz Para O Amor by Katia B


----------



## hennessymac (Feb 28, 2006)

cracked actor bowie   retro or what...........WHAT


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 28, 2006)

Not listening to my own music on iTunes at the mo'  got bored with it all, so I'm listining to Progulus Radio.

And Progulus plays anybody? anybody?  

*PROG!*


----------



## hennessymac (Mar 2, 2006)

today its  Goldfrapp ................ Twist


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 2, 2006)

Today, I am mainly listening to Progulus Radio &#8211; an _excellent_ prog station!


----------



## hennessymac (Mar 2, 2006)

cap'n  you own that radio station?.... LOL


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 2, 2006)

Sadly not &#8211;*but I wish I had all their CDs!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 2, 2006)

hennessymac said:
			
		

> cap'n ....



That's "CQ" to you, yer cheeky young whippersnapper!


----------



## hennessymac (Mar 3, 2006)

ok sorry  ;-)    how about arcade fire ..... wake up


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 3, 2006)

Money - Pink Floyd


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 3, 2006)

200 More Miles - Cowboy Junkies


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 7, 2006)

So Alive - Love and Rockets


----------



## datakid (Mar 7, 2006)

Does your heart beat slower - June of 44


----------



## reed (Mar 8, 2006)

Rosemary Lane. Bert Jansch


----------



## reed (Mar 11, 2006)

Here again....

  FULL HOUSE, the album. Fairport Convention. The good old days.


----------



## Esquilinho (Mar 13, 2006)

The Gathering - Waking Hour


----------



## hennessymac (Mar 14, 2006)

losing my mind   liza minelli   with a ZZZZ


----------



## irocnroll (Mar 14, 2006)

listening to BUZZSAW on Siruis


----------



## loopyfilms (Mar 18, 2006)

Turn the Page by the Streets from "Original Pirate Material"
Like Mike Skinner, I am "45th generation Roman".
I love listening to my music collection on shuffle!


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 18, 2006)

John Adorney - "The Dance"

(I'm streaming music from DI.FM's New Age section....it's helping me to write a paper that's due Monday. )


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 18, 2006)

The Universe In A Jar - Digital Droo


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 18, 2006)

Windtunnel - By my Powermac 

I mean, it's LOUD. Theirs 3 fans going, and none have any respect for my peace and quiet. I guess it's not as bad as the iMac on full blast, but still.

Ok.. for real?

J.A.R (Jason Andrew Relva) - Green Day


----------



## Gig' (Mar 21, 2006)

The Koln concert - Keith Jarret


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 21, 2006)

Green Eggs & Ham by N.I.L.8, album "Hallelujah I'm Gonna Kill Myself"


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 21, 2006)

Secret Smile - Semisonic


----------



## notoriousmac (Mar 25, 2006)

One - U2


----------



## reed (Mar 29, 2006)

Tom Waits, The Ghosts of Saturday Night


----------



## modular (Mar 31, 2006)

Safe from Harm by Massive Attack


----------



## Cat (Apr 1, 2006)

Rebel Yell - Billy Idol


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 3, 2006)

Child in Time  Deep Purple


----------



## magilum (Apr 4, 2006)

Eden - Saigon Kick


----------



## Cat (Apr 4, 2006)

Maria - Blondie


----------



## ecirtap (Apr 4, 2006)

Placebo: MEDS (album) - can't stop playing it since I got my preview-copy a few weeks ago...


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 4, 2006)

Soul of a Thousand Deaths &#8211; Burial of an Era


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 4, 2006)

Wasted Energy - Taylor Hawkins & The Coattail Riders


----------



## Skeletal_Llama (Apr 11, 2006)

me too


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 12, 2006)

The Artist, The Sage and The Jester &#8211; JT Bruce

Download the album for FREE and give it a whirl (if you like progressive metal).


----------



## hypertron (Apr 17, 2006)

April 29, 1992(Miami)- Sublime


----------



## Esquilinho (Apr 18, 2006)

shakira ft. Wicleff Jean, Hips don't lie


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 18, 2006)

Esquilinho said:
			
		

> *shakira* ft. Wicleff Jean



and there was me thinkin' you had taste!  

 

 

Aerials  System of a Down
(I'm in a Nu-Metal kinda mood today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Mat (Apr 19, 2006)

Beg Your Pardon - Josh Pyke


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 19, 2006)

Space Lion - The Seatbelts


----------



## Esquilinho (Apr 20, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> and there was me thinkin' you had taste!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What can I say sometimes I just put my brain to sleep and listen to these things! 

But I love Aerials!


----------



## Esquilinho (Apr 23, 2006)

The Gathering - Home


----------



## hennessymac (Apr 27, 2006)

flaming lips  -  fighting the pink robots


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 27, 2006)

The Silent Enigma &#8211; Anathema


----------



## minckster (Apr 27, 2006)

Baptism - Kenny Chesney


----------



## reed (Apr 27, 2006)

Mudslide slim. James Taylor


----------



## easterhay (May 1, 2006)

Pink Floyd, Green is the Colour


----------



## reed (May 1, 2006)

"The Blacksmith," Steeleye Span


----------



## Gig' (May 3, 2006)

A change of Seasons (LIVE) Dream Theater

video is here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GS2EheOJTqQ

N'Joy


----------



## statts (May 6, 2006)

Crazy - Gnarls Barkley


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 8, 2006)

Just listening to 10,000 Days from then new album of that name by Tool


----------



## ecirtap (May 8, 2006)

Placebo - FM4 Acoustic Session


----------



## Cat (May 9, 2006)

The Prophet's Song - Uriah Heep


----------



## Satcomer (May 14, 2006)

Kundalini Express - Love and Rockets


----------



## hennessymac (May 15, 2006)

the gash flamimg lips


----------



## davebz (May 24, 2006)

Miles Davis  "So What?"

Jazz, because Classical went in a weird direction


----------



## reed (May 29, 2006)

agincourt carol


----------



## Satcomer (May 29, 2006)

Stereophonics - Dakota


----------



## Convert (May 30, 2006)

I Giorni by Ludovico Einaudi.


----------



## reed (Jun 1, 2006)

Jack Orion. Pentangle


----------



## hennessymac (Jun 2, 2006)

this womans work   kate bush
cos its on an ad TV


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 2, 2006)

How Low Can You Go - Roger Adler


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 7, 2006)

Sad Statue &#8211; System of a Down

My other half, keeps asking me "whatever happened to protest songs like Dylan used to do?" The answer to that question is "They got heavy &#8211; and they're all sung by Armenian-Americans!"


----------



## reed (Jun 7, 2006)

Sir Patrick Spens, Fairport Convention

 "whatever happened to protest songs like Dylan used to do?"

Like Phil Oches during the Vietnam War?

 But now it's me, my #ss, and what I can show off on my music clip.Too bad.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 9, 2006)

Bastard Chain  Soilwork


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 13, 2006)

Hocus Pocus by Focus


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 13, 2006)

rhisiart said:
			
		

> Hocus Pocus by Focus



Oh man, that's an awesome song...haven't heard it in years. 

So what am I listening to?  *Visions of Nexus Chillout Set*, streaming from HBR1.com: Ambient.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 13, 2006)

Who ever said yodelling is dull?


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 15, 2006)

Push - Madonna


----------



## reed (Jun 15, 2006)

"As Usual". Hamish Imloch

  "Jesus Christ, I drank the lot....aaaass uuusual"


----------



## Esquilinho (Jun 15, 2006)

Inuït - The Gathering, Live at Ilha do Ermal Festival (Portugal)


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 15, 2006)

Pig & Dan - Blonde (streaming from DI.FM - Progressive)


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 16, 2006)

Radar Love by Golden Earrings (continuing the Dutch theme).


----------



## Esquilinho (Jun 19, 2006)

Sacred (Live) - Depeche Mode


----------



## reed (Jun 19, 2006)

Route 66, Nat King Cole


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 22, 2006)

'You Are My Sunshine' by Harry McClintock


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 23, 2006)

Played Alive by Safri Duo


----------



## ecirtap (Jun 23, 2006)

Frank Zappa: Live in Switzerland 1974.


----------



## hennessymac (Jun 23, 2006)

gnarls berkely    crazy


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 23, 2006)

Better Make It Better - Swing Out Sister


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 25, 2006)

99 Luftballons - Nena


----------



## speXedy (Jun 27, 2006)

Will I? - Rent Soundtrack


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 27, 2006)

speXedy said:
			
		

> Will I? - Rent Soundtrack


Never heard of 'em! ::ha:: 

Omerta  Katatonia


----------



## speXedy (Jun 27, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Never heard of 'em! ::ha::
> 
> Omerta &#8211; Katatonia



You've never heard of the musical called RENT? It's actually pretty good, I had my doubts about seeing the movie, but I enjoyed it.

The Longest Line - NoFX


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 27, 2006)

*Undertow* &#8211; Pain of Salvation




			
				speXedy said:
			
		

> You've never heard of the musical called RENT? It's actually pretty good, I had my doubts about seeing the movie, but I enjoyed it.



Can't say I have.



			
				speXedy said:
			
		

> The Longest Line - NoFX



I'm confused! In your pic on Photommunity you look like a metalhead. *NoFX* are listed in the Bible of Metal, Rockdetector (you can find their entry here, but they're listed as Nu-*Punk*.

_Eeeeeeeuuuuuwwww!_


----------



## speXedy (Jun 27, 2006)

I actaully don't really like Metal, I listen to just about anything, but mainly Green Day, NoFX, The Acadamy Is..., Jimmy Eat World, Smashing Pumpkins, Pennywise, ect. Stuff like that.

But I'm open for just about anything. I just never really got into the whole metal scene.

Attention - The Acadamy is...


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 27, 2006)

Imago (Homines Partus)  Pain of Salvation

Your loss  



Maybe you should try Prog!


----------



## speXedy (Jun 27, 2006)

I'll have to check them out.

I added you to MSN if you're ever bored and wanna chat

Istanbul (Not Constantinople) - They Might Be Giants


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 27, 2006)

_Pluvius Aestivus of summer rain (homines fabula initium)_  Pain of Salvation



			
				speXedy said:
			
		

> I'll have to check them out.


Errr Prog isn't a band. It's a style of metal. If you've ever heard Pink Floyd (surely _everyone's_ heard Pink Floyd!), especially "Animals", well, that's Prog Rock.

I'm a huge fan of Prog Metal. Imagine music in the style of Pink Floyd *not your usual _'2 minute 59' verse/chorus/verse/chorus/instrumental reprise/verse/chorus_ kinda song, but one of those 20 minute tracks that change rhythm and melody  but heavier!

Prog, just as all other kinds of metal, varies in heaviness. From fairly light rock (such as later Pain of Salvation, whose album "Be" contains a lot of Swedish Folk influences) to the most skull-batteringly heavy death metal, such as parts of the album "Deliverance" by Opeth!

But I challenge you not to like "Stream of Consciousness" by Dream Theater


----------



## reed (Jun 28, 2006)

Vandals of Hammerwich, MORRIS ON


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 28, 2006)

'There Ain't Half Been Some Clever Bastards' by Ian Dury & The Blockheads


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 28, 2006)

Ian Dury did a great song called "F***ing Ada". 

And you know when you've got headphones on and can't hear how loud you are talking?

When I got my first ever Sony Walkman, way back in the early 80s, I was riding home on the tram, listening to my new acquisition and had that Ian Dury tape in. It wasn't until an angry person in the seat behind me tapped me on the shoulder thatI realised that I had been sat there shouting ""F***ing Ada, f***ing Ada" at the top of my voice! ::ha:: 

*Daily Ethic  Codeseven*


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 28, 2006)

The Adventure - Angels & Airwaves


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 29, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Ian Dury did a great song called "F***ing Ada".


I saw Ian Dury & The Blockheads at Ronny Scotts back in the 80's. Their jazz improvisations were as good as anything you would hear at that famous jazz club. You wouldn't think it with titles such as F**king Ada, would you?


----------



## reed (Jun 29, 2006)

Stanley Turrentine. "Look Out"

A classic.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 10, 2006)

Miracle - Foo Fighters


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 11, 2006)

Born to Run - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## reed (Jul 11, 2006)

"Neil Gows Lament to his second wife" Aly Bain (former "Boys of the Lough") great Irish/Scottish folk group.


----------



## Cat (Jul 11, 2006)

Mauro Picotto - Komodo


----------



## Kryten (Jul 11, 2006)

Strangers in the Night - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 11, 2006)

Is That All There Is? - Peggy Lee


----------



## reed (Jul 12, 2006)

"Hey mister"  James Taylor


----------



## Esquilinho (Jul 26, 2006)

"L'Via L'Viasquez", The Mars Volta


----------



## ora (Jul 26, 2006)

Moment's Notice - John Coltrane (from Blue Train)


----------



## Mat (Jul 28, 2006)

Lino - Jebediah


----------



## Mat (Jul 30, 2006)

The Nature Anthem - Grandaddy


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 31, 2006)

I Alone - Live


----------



## hennessymac (Aug 17, 2006)

little things - Lilly allen


----------



## reed (Aug 18, 2006)

Van Morrison......  Moondance


----------



## Bluefish (Aug 22, 2006)

For the moment I'm listening to a Sensation White 2003-mix.


----------



## ora (Aug 22, 2006)

Smiley Faces - Gnarls Barkley


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 22, 2006)

Extension of the Wish  Andromeda


----------



## reed (Aug 24, 2006)

Debussy,

  "The Children's Corner"


----------



## harry75 (Aug 25, 2006)

goldenyears _ david bowie


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 13, 2006)

Common People  - William Shatner & Joe Jackson


----------



## reed (Sep 14, 2006)

Livingston Taylor- Carolina Day


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 18, 2006)

Transdermal Celebration - Ween


----------



## reed (Sep 22, 2006)

Amish Imloch  "as usual"

  "Jesus Christ! I drank the lot....aaaaas uuuusual..."


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 12, 2006)

10,000 Days &#8211; Tool


----------



## shail84 (Oct 12, 2006)

46 and 2 - tool


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 13, 2006)

Triad  Tool


----------



## Esquilinho (Oct 15, 2006)

Led Zeppelin - Babe I'm gonna leave you


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 15, 2006)

7-29-04 the Day Of (David Holmes)

Soundtrack to Oceans 12


----------



## middigit (Oct 20, 2006)

café del mar - energy 52


----------



## bobbyj1985 (Oct 20, 2006)

Once twice, three times a lady!!! Oh Yeah! Wahoo!! lol


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 20, 2006)

Melting in the Sun - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 21, 2006)

99 Luftballons - Nena


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 23, 2006)

Late Goodbye *Poets of the Fall


----------



## reed (Oct 25, 2006)

"Neil Gowe's Lament to his second wife." The Boys of the Lough


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## fuzz (Oct 25, 2006)

What Am I to You by Norah Jones


----------



## reed (Oct 27, 2006)

"I loved a Lass" Bert Jansch


----------



## ashbradshaw (Nov 6, 2006)

how deep is your love for me - dru hill


----------



## reed (Nov 8, 2006)

"roll in the barrel."  In honor of the new US Congress.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 9, 2006)

Dance with the Shadow &#8211; Riverside


----------



## reed (Nov 9, 2006)

"The Children's Corner" Claude Debussy (not a song)


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 16, 2006)

Lying Naked on the Floor - Natalie Ambrulia


----------



## reed (Nov 16, 2006)

The Peat-fire flame. Kenneth McKeller


----------



## dnk (Nov 26, 2006)

Spoonman - Underworld - Dubnobasswithmyheadman


----------



## middigit (Nov 27, 2006)

Chant No. 1 - Spandau Ballet


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 27, 2006)

Ghost At Number 1 - Jellyfish


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 2, 2006)

Hit me Up - Gia Farrell

(from the movie Happy Feet)


----------



## Anu-set (Dec 2, 2006)

Coast to Coast AM radio. 

www.coasttocoastam.com


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 4, 2006)

And Weak II  Indukti


----------



## BLEEDINGSKULLS (Dec 4, 2006)

Night of the loving dead by Lordi


----------



## middigit (Dec 4, 2006)

More Than A Feeling - Boston


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 4, 2006)

*I Turned You Down &#8211; Riverside*

There is some _seriously_ good Prog Metal coming out of Poland these days! Been listening lots to Riverside and Indukti recently.


----------



## reed (Dec 5, 2006)

Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 6, 2006)

I have nothing playing right now - only the sound of cars every now and then driving past in this clear, nice night...


----------



## mw84 (Dec 8, 2006)

Snow Patrol - Run


----------



## wude_wud (Dec 10, 2006)

What search engines does everybody use. It seems that Limewire is the only on that works on Mac and it is driving me nuts. Does anybody use a better one? Help Please!


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 11, 2006)

Hit me Up - Gia Farrell

PS: wude_wud: make a new thread for questions like this, and you already got this question at Apple News Rumors Discussions forum and someone already answered your question there.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 11, 2006)

Omerta &#8211;*Katatonia


----------



## shoegal_mac (Dec 14, 2006)

"Grace"- Kate Havnevik


----------



## zatrat (Dec 15, 2006)

Highway star - Deep Purple


----------



## reed (Dec 15, 2006)

Aignish on the Machair (Going West) - Kenneth McKellar


----------



## f0mu5 (Dec 17, 2006)

shakespeare - akala


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 17, 2006)

Paradise by the Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf


----------



## Esquilinho (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey, captain, do you know Moonspell?


----------



## reed (Dec 20, 2006)

The Children's Corner. Claude Debussy


----------



## Esquilinho (Dec 21, 2006)

Moonspell - Abram alas para o Noddy, Lord of Darkness (Make way for Noddy, Lord of Darkness)


----------



## andyhargreaves (Dec 22, 2006)

Flash - Queen


----------



## reed (Dec 22, 2006)

route 66. Nat King Cole "get your kicks on Route 66......"


----------



## Mat (Dec 23, 2006)

Red Light Indicates Doors Are Secured - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 23, 2006)

On the Mend - Foo Fighters


----------



## mw84 (Dec 27, 2006)

Chas and Dave - Got My Beer In The Sideboard Here


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 27, 2006)

Ain't No Other Man - Christina Aguilera


----------



## reed (Jan 9, 2007)

Alabama Rain, Jim Croche 
   (for you folks who don't know the name it is pronounced crochee)....died in a plane crash in the 70's. Was top of the charts in the US at the time. Great songs. Good guy too. Big loss.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 13, 2007)

Dani California - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 15, 2007)

Do You Realize? - The Flaming Lips (from Yoshimi Battles The Pink Robots)


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 16, 2007)

Not playing any song right now...


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 24, 2007)

Virus Alert - "Weird Al" Yankovic (from Straight Outta Lynwood)


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 12, 2007)

De Do Do Do, De da da Da - The Police


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 12, 2007)

Silently  Vanden Plas


----------



## reed (Feb 14, 2007)

"Morris on"...the entire album.


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 14, 2007)

Never heard of "Morris on" before... whats the name of the band? Or is that the name?


----------



## reed (Feb 15, 2007)

It's the name of the album. If you like folk music it's suped-up Morris Music. A mix of musicians from Fairport Convention, Steeleye Span and The Albion Country Band: Ashley Hutchings, Richard Thompson, Dave Mattacks, John Kirkpatrick, Barry Dransfield and others. A great classic in British Folk Music.


----------



## Mike Adams (Feb 16, 2007)

O siem
Susan Aglukark


----------



## Perseus (Feb 18, 2007)

Spirit Temple - Ocarina of Time


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 21, 2007)

I Believe &#8211; Riverside


----------



## reed (Feb 21, 2007)

Nat King Cole: "Route 66"


----------



## Esquilinho (Feb 21, 2007)

Nine Inch Nails, Just like you imagined


----------



## reed (Feb 22, 2007)

James Taylor... "Hey mister"


----------



## caribooyj (Mar 1, 2007)

MacVooty Radio		All Slim Gaillard -- The Flat Foot Floogie with the Floy Floy


----------



## caribooyj (Mar 3, 2007)

Dimensions in Jazz: Art Farmer, My Funny Valentine


----------



## reed (Mar 3, 2007)

"Neil Gows Lament to his seond wife" Aly Bain. (try to find that one on the net)


----------



## reed (Mar 4, 2007)

or try this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsyRF_i1PSs


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 5, 2007)

Animate/Inanimate  John Petrucci


----------



## ora (Mar 5, 2007)

Southern Punch, by "The Index" (who are largely the same as Les Voleurs). As yet unreleased but ya can listen to it on the label website at http://moomusound.com/podcasts/ . They are old friends of mine.


----------



## reed (Mar 9, 2007)

Sir Patrick Spens

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTXGRgA-9Zw


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 14, 2007)

'Indie' by Rachid, Faudhel & Khaled Taha


----------



## reed (Mar 14, 2007)

Sandy Denny. Fotheringay

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTXGRgA-9Zw


----------



## Gig' (Mar 20, 2007)

Breakdown

The Alan Parsons Project 

a good oldie


----------



## reed (Mar 20, 2007)

Route 66, Nat King Cole


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 20, 2007)

Alpine Crossing - Swing Out Sister


----------



## Mat (Mar 26, 2007)

Don't Listen To The Radio

The Vines


----------



## Esquilinho (Mar 29, 2007)

The Gathering - Saturnine (Live)


----------



## icemanjc (Mar 29, 2007)

If You Don't Don't - Jimmy Eat World


----------



## dawallz (Apr 20, 2007)

a FOB song


----------



## icemanjc (Apr 21, 2007)

You Are My King - Chris Tomlin


----------



## reed (Apr 26, 2007)

"J'ayme bien celui" Pierre Fontaine and "Deo Gracias Anglia"...(The Agincourt Carol)... 100 Years War what.


----------



## Rhisiart (May 6, 2007)

Billion Dollar Babies - Alice Cooper


----------



## Ferdinand (May 13, 2007)

You know my Name - Chris Cornell _(James Bond intro music)_


----------



## Satcomer (May 13, 2007)

Closer - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Greg Reez (May 14, 2007)

"State of Mind" by Raul Midon


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 14, 2007)

The Silent Enigma &#8211; Anathema


----------



## reed (May 14, 2007)

"donnés l'assault" Guillaume Dufay (talk about rock music!)


----------



## Satcomer (May 15, 2007)

Canadian Idiot (Parody of "American Idiot" By Green Day) - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## reed (May 15, 2007)

"Alabama Rain" Jim Croce (Life and Times album)


----------



## Satcomer (May 15, 2007)

I.O.U. - The Replacements


----------



## Mat (May 16, 2007)

Obese Lowlifes Restrung by Hilltop Hoods


----------



## Ryozo (May 23, 2007)

Altitude, by (ironically) Altitude

-Total Trance Mix


----------



## Satcomer (May 24, 2007)

It's the End of the World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine) - R.E.M.


----------



## reed (Jun 1, 2007)

"As Usual" Hamish Imloch


----------



## zushii (Jun 2, 2007)

Wind Crest [The Three Trails] by Takahito Eguchi  & Noriko Matsueda, Shinko Ogata from Final Fantasy X-2


----------



## reed (Jun 2, 2007)

"Open up your eyes" Livingston Taylor


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 10, 2007)

Behind the Wall of Sleep - The Smithereens


----------



## vladx (Jun 10, 2007)

Missed the Boat  -  Modest Mouse


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 10, 2007)

Oh Lately It's So Quiet - Ok Go


----------



## icemanjc (Jun 12, 2007)

All That Is Good-Five Iron Frenzy


----------



## vladx (Jun 14, 2007)

Brazil  -   Arcade Fire   (Although not originally  )


----------



## Mat (Jun 30, 2007)

Lithium - Nirvana


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 30, 2007)

The Sweetest Escape - Gwen Stefani


----------



## Mat (Jun 30, 2007)

Wonderwall - Oasis


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 30, 2007)

Rhthm and Soul - Spoon


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 30, 2007)

Beginning of the End &#8211; Section A


----------



## freaky (Jul 31, 2007)

Doomsday Clock - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 2, 2007)

Hung Up - Madonna 

wooo 

*The Doctor*


----------



## hennessymac (Aug 2, 2007)

big sur  -
 thrills


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 5, 2007)

Never Mind - The Replacements


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Aug 6, 2007)

Hate it or Love it - The Game & 50


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 7, 2007)

Snow - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 28, 2007)

Black Coffee in Bed - Squeeze


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 28, 2007)

&#1062;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090;&#1086;&#1082; &#1090;&#1088;&#1077;&#1074;&#1086;&#1075;&#1080; (Flower of Dismay) by Ekklesiast

If you like Doom Metal, check this out!


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Aug 28, 2007)

Ben Harper - "Take my hand" - Live at the APOLLO


----------



## reed (Aug 29, 2007)

moonriver


----------



## vladx (Sep 9, 2007)

The Clash - "Lost in the Supermarket"


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 9, 2007)

Sheep - Pink Floyd


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 10, 2007)

The Curtain Falls &#8211; *Riverside*


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 10, 2007)

Handle With Care - The Traveling Wilburys


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 10, 2007)

PaulDotCom Security Weekly podcast.

(I know it's not a song, but it's on my iPod nano. )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 10, 2007)

Focus Shift *Dark Tranquillity


----------



## reed (Oct 11, 2007)

"Burma Road"  Ronnie and the Ramblers.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 28, 2007)

Fountains Of Wayne - I-95


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 29, 2007)

King of Loss  Pain of Salvation


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 31, 2007)

Dead Man's Party - Oingo Boingo


----------



## icemanjc (Nov 3, 2007)

The Last Night - Skillet


----------



## reed (Nov 4, 2007)

"Autumn Gold," Andy Irvine and Paul Brady


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 5, 2007)

no u hang up - Shayne Ward


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 5, 2007)

The Way I Are - Timbaland ... TUNEAGE!!


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 7, 2007)

Cool For Cats - Squeeze


----------



## reed (Nov 18, 2007)

"O'er the Water to Charlie"  Ian Campbell


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 20, 2007)

Bitchin' Camaro - The Dead Milkmen


----------



## reed (Nov 21, 2007)

"Agincourt Carol." Nobody knows who wrote it.


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 6, 2007)

At Midnight (My Love Will lift You Up) - Rufus


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 7, 2007)

Wake up Call - Maroon 5


----------



## reed (Dec 11, 2007)

Sister Sue- Commander Cody and his Lost Planet Airmen


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 11, 2007)

_Infiltration_ &#8211; *Dark Suns*


----------



## Mat (Dec 11, 2007)

Blood Sugar Sex Magik - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## reed (Dec 22, 2007)

Route 66- Nat King Cole


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 5, 2008)

Personal Jesus - Johnny Cash


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 6, 2008)

Rock me Amadeus - Falco


----------



## reed (Jan 6, 2008)

Now be thankful- Fairport Convention


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh Lately It's So Quiet - Ok Go


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 8, 2008)

Infocalypse II - Nimheil

I wouldn't describe 90% of this as music, cos it isn't, it's _soundscape_. But it is COMPLETELY engrossing! Most of his output thus far is available FREE on a CCL, so get in there and investigate!


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 8, 2008)

*Sublime* - What I Got


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 8, 2008)

Desafinado - Julie London


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 9, 2008)

Trouble - *Ray LaMontagne*


----------



## priji (Feb 14, 2008)

John Mayer's Your Body Is a Wonderland..


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 14, 2008)

_The Lesser Banishing Ritual of the Pentagram_ by a bunch of Thelemites


----------



## sleepless (Feb 21, 2008)

DJ Italia - Giulia
An Italian Love Song... Not my regular (classic rock) itunes selection, but it is playing now.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 22, 2008)

Bleak - The Roundhouse Tapes - Opeth


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 26, 2008)

Two Out Of Three Ain't Bad - Meat Loaf


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 26, 2008)

Search - Buzzmonx


----------



## alra111 (Feb 26, 2008)

Not playing it yet but I'm about to start playing Jack Johnson, the Hawaiian singer!!


----------



## aarathi (Mar 10, 2008)

I like Hindi songs very much. My favorite actress is Maduri Dixit. Now i am listening to her latest film Aaja Nachele's song "O Piya Re".


----------



## eric halfabee (Mar 10, 2008)

Electric Light Orchestra - Turn to Stone


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 10, 2008)

Iron Man - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 26, 2008)

San Juan - Daniel Lanois


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 12, 2008)

Dreaming My Dreams With You - Cowboy Junkies


----------



## rmeaux (Apr 12, 2008)

Rammstein - Dahli Llama


----------



## Mat (Apr 12, 2008)

Home - Smashing Pumpkins - Machina II/The Friends And Enemies Of Modern Music


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 13, 2008)

True Love - Angels & Airwaves


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 13, 2008)

Presion - Wisin & Yandel  

(Genre: Reggeaton)


----------



## rmeaux (Apr 14, 2008)

"Rush - Xanadu" oh Wait Now "Working Man"


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 16, 2008)

A Girl Like You - Smithereens


----------



## rmeaux (Apr 17, 2008)

Disturbed - Droppin' Plates


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 23, 2008)

Just Like Honey - Jesus And Mary Chain


----------



## reed (Apr 26, 2008)

Fats Waller, "Christopher Columbus" In fact all the album (1951 edition). Puts you in a good mood when things are down.


----------



## Mat (Apr 29, 2008)

Always Where I Need to Be - The Kooks


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 30, 2008)

Epilogue - Opeth


----------



## reed (May 3, 2008)

Now be Thankful, Fairport Convention.


----------



## reed (May 26, 2008)

Here is the original...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsyRF_i1PSs


----------



## michaelsanford (May 27, 2008)

BeLong by Alex Schein

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=156348093&s=143455


----------



## reed (May 28, 2008)

Sandy Denny, Fotheringay


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VBh0sJYMiY&feature=related


----------



## michaelsanford (May 28, 2008)

&#1602;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610; &#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1588; by &#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1588;&#1575;&#1603;&#1585;

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=207736429&s=143455


----------



## reed (May 29, 2008)

"John Barlycorn," Traffic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q4LvXZNOuI


----------



## michaelsanford (May 29, 2008)

"Traveling" by Ghislain Poirier's album "Breakupdown".

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=90831062&s=143455


----------



## reed (May 31, 2008)

"Sir Patrick Spens" Fairport Convention

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGVqMK_wZtA&feature=related


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 1, 2008)

Man on the Ledge

Cropredy!


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 1, 2008)

"fresh city" by Abel Okugawa from the album 816 MIX


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 1, 2008)

Another splendid Paris 'technofied' offering


----------



## reed (Jun 4, 2008)

"Neil Gows Lament to his second wife," Aly Bain


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 4, 2008)

"Paradis artificiel" by Alfa Rococo


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 4, 2008)

'Prime Time' by the Tubes


----------



## reed (Jun 4, 2008)

Le Dimanche à Bamako, Amadou and Mariam

http://www.amadou-mariam.com/ 

Click videos then Beau Dimanche


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 4, 2008)

"Labbayk" by Native Deen

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=270522511&s=143455


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 4, 2008)

"Cloud" by Fischerspooner

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=54582847&s=143455

(*Well* worth the 11.88 price tag, especially as it's iTunes Plus; I love this band.)


----------



## reed (Jun 16, 2008)

The Streets of London, Ralph McTell, 

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=fUhUfhRQGiA&feature=related


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 16, 2008)

Thai Lullaby by Irakus


----------



## reed (Jun 21, 2008)

Bert Jansch, "The January Man"


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 21, 2008)

Core Intuition ep 1

http://www.coreint.org/


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 21, 2008)

"I Bleed", The Pixies


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 22, 2008)

"Bass Play" by me.


----------



## reed (Jun 22, 2008)

"Original E-Flat Blues," Fats Waller


----------



## Amie (Jun 22, 2008)

"Shut Up and Let Me Go" by The Ting Tings


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 26, 2008)

"Shallow Days" by Blackalicious


----------



## reed (Jun 27, 2008)

"I loved a Lass" Ian campbell


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 28, 2008)

"911" by Abel Okugawa from the album 816 MIX


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 29, 2008)

trying to pick a net radio from iTunes to keep me awake on Sunday while working...


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 29, 2008)

trying to pick a net radio from iTunes to keep me awake on Sunday while working...


----------



## chevy (Jun 29, 2008)

Listening to my wife asking the kids to help her preparing the brunch....


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 29, 2008)

Been Philosomatika now for the past 5 hours.. keeps the brain nicely on to work.


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 29, 2008)

Singing along to « &#916;&#949; &#934;&#949;&#973;&#947;&#969; » by &#924;&#953;&#967;&#940;&#955;&#951;&#962; &#935;&#945;&#964;&#950;&#951;&#947;&#953;&#940;&#957;&#957;&#951;&#962;. The title means "I'm not leaving" (like all Greek songs, it's a love song).

For those interested:


> &#916;&#949; &#966;&#949;&#973;&#947;&#969;,
> &#952;&#945; &#956;&#949;&#943;&#957;&#969; &#972;&#955;&#951; &#957;&#973;&#967;&#964;&#945; &#963;&#964;&#951;&#957; &#960;&#972;&#961;&#964;&#945; &#963;&#959;&#965;,
> &#952;&#945; &#956;&#949;&#943;&#957;&#969; &#972;&#955;&#951; &#957;&#973;&#967;&#964;&#945; &#963;&#964;&#945; &#963;&#954;&#945;&#955;&#953;&#940;,
> &#964;' &#945;&#963;&#964;&#941;&#961;&#953;&#945; &#952;&#945; &#960;&#940;&#961;&#969; &#945;&#947;&#954;&#945;&#955;&#953;&#940;,
> ...


----------



## reed (Jun 30, 2008)

Giaguara...folk, classical or jazz? I'm not very good for "keep me awake" music unless you are looking for heavy metal and the like.


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 30, 2008)

« Edgar » de Jean Leloup



> Edgar était un vrai saoulon
> Il écrivait toute la journée
> Il n'écrivait pas de chansons
> Mais des contes où l'assassin
> ...


----------



## michaelsanford (Jul 2, 2008)

Had to plug a new album I got, because it's amazing: _Bring my your love_ by City and Colour. My current song is "Confessions"


----------



## reed (Jul 4, 2008)

"Bransle de villages," Praetorius


----------



## reed (Jul 8, 2008)

Richard Thompson, "beeswing" 

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=-K18xQgDS3U


----------



## CalebWilson (Jul 16, 2008)

Strip Naked for the Killer - by Circle of Dead Children.

Yessssssss.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 16, 2008)

Edelweiss

(Sound of Music)


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 16, 2008)

PaulDotCom Security Weekly Podcast

(Not a song, but I'm listening to it on my iPod. )


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 16, 2008)

Radar Love - Golden Earring


----------



## reed (Jul 18, 2008)

Aztec Two Step. Their first album.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 23, 2008)

I Can't Drive 55 - Sammy Hagar


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 23, 2008)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## prijikn (Jul 24, 2008)

The guitar piece from Dani California.


----------



## michaelsanford (Jul 26, 2008)

« Solide comme un rocher » de Vaï


----------



## michaelsanford (Jul 30, 2008)

Ube me ti by Boban Rajovic

Great song!


----------



## reed (Aug 5, 2008)

Three Drunken Maidens, Maddy Prior & Tim Hart


----------



## reed (Aug 13, 2008)

"We f**k The World,
 The World Company & GWB

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=jFoczfgjFIA&NR=1


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 13, 2008)

Remember by BT (the one from the "Hackers 2" album, but here's a taste: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-8gsR1JWJ0 )


----------



## reed (Aug 14, 2008)

Simon Nicol, not a song but a great guitarist

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=vT8ZjOv3jV8&NR=1


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 18, 2008)

« Pousse pousse » de Jonathan Painchaud

(The 'internal work scenes' in the video, linked above, reminds me of the bellows bikes Stanley Tweedle has to use on Planet Fire from The Lexx, if anyone gets that reference...)



> Jean est un homme jovial qui raconte des blagues en lisant le journal
> Mais bien que d'apparence assez loin d'exemplaire
> Il n'épargue personne de ses commentaires
> Voilés sous les couverts de traits humoristiques
> ...


----------



## reed (Aug 26, 2008)

"l'homme armé", annon. 14th century


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 26, 2008)

The Alkhemist by TJ Rehmi


----------



## macbri (Aug 26, 2008)

"Forget About It" - Allison Kraus.

Although the way my current project is going, maybe "Fuhgeddaboudditt" might be more fitting....


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 26, 2008)

Try a Little Tenderness by Michael Bublé


----------



## reed (Aug 27, 2008)

WQXR.com  While working. Helps for the homesickness at times.

http://www.wqxr.com/cgi-bin/iowa/air/playlist


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 30, 2008)

Tower of Song - Leonard Cohen


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 30, 2008)

&#913;&#957; &#948;&#949;&#957; &#949;&#943;&#967;&#945; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#963;&#941;&#957;&#945; by &#920;&#940;&#957;&#959;&#962; &#928;&#949;&#964;&#961;&#941;&#955;&#951;&#962;


----------



## reed (Aug 30, 2008)

"Sweet Baby James", James Taylor


http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=5EoNd_maBbY


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 30, 2008)

(C'est une bonne chanson, reed !)

&#926;&#973;&#960;&#957;&#945; &#920;&#945;&#957;&#940;&#963;&#951; by &#920;&#940;&#957;&#959;&#962; &#928;&#949;&#964;&#961;&#941;&#955;&#951;&#962;. Check the lyrics (translated), it's a hilarious song.


----------



## reed (Aug 31, 2008)

Alan Stivell, Tri Yann "Tri Martelod" for those who understand Breton.


http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=LJwI2INm92M&feature=related


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 31, 2008)

Hell's Kitchen - by Asphalt Ballet


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 31, 2008)

&#920;&#940;&#957;&#959;&#962; &#928;&#949;&#964;&#961;&#941;&#955;&#951;&#962; - &#920;&#965;&#956;&#943;&#950;&#949;&#953;&#962; &#954;&#940;&#964;&#953; &#945;&#960;&#972; &#917;&#955;&#955;&#940;&#948;&#945;

"You remind me of something from Greece" (in reference to a girl).


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 31, 2008)

Zebra - John Butler Trio


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 31, 2008)

Les Comediens de Charles Aznavour

J'adore Charles Aznavour ; je me demande comment ça sera avec mes enfants quand ces chansons fêteraient leurs 100 ans !


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 31, 2008)

michaelsanford said:


> J'adore Charles Aznavour ; je me demande comment ça sera avec mes enfants quand ces chansons fêteraient leurs 100 ans !



_"I love Charles Aznavour; I ask myself how that will be with my children when these songs .... their (?) 100 years"_

Just can't work out that feteraient word ... except that it might be tense related ....


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 31, 2008)

"I love Charles Aznavour ; I ask myself what it'll be like with my own children when these songs are 100 years old !"

I'm 26 now, but these songs were written in the 50s and 60s. It's one thing for me to listen to my dad's music from the 70s, but my kids will, at some point, listen to "pop" music from 1960 ! I don't listen to too much music from 1908 hehe.

Yeah, I know the timing is a little off, but still.


----------



## reed (Sep 5, 2008)

"Dans la Salle du bar tabac..." les Garçons Boucher


http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=PpAJvQrA6qA&feature=related


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 16, 2008)

La Mer - Charles Trénet


----------



## reed (Sep 18, 2008)

"As usual" Hamish Imlach

  "Jesus Christ! I drank the lot......aaaaaas usual"


----------



## reed (Sep 19, 2008)

"Nancy Whiskey," Hamish Imlach, AGAIN.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUHDdcwmBVs&feature=related


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 15, 2008)

Flippity Flippty - Eat Static (via OEM Radio)


----------



## mdnky (Oct 15, 2008)

Summer of '69 (Rare Live Club Remix) - Mega-Mania	Best


----------



## reed (Oct 16, 2008)

Erin Go Bragh... Hamish again. Sorry


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPgEWfhtJ88&feature=related


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 29, 2008)

Not Alone Any More - The Traveling Wilburys (Roy Orbison solo)


----------



## reed (Nov 28, 2008)

"cam ye o'er frae france,"  Steeleye Span

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKuzKuxbjwE&feature=related


----------



## Amie (Dec 25, 2008)

"That's Not My Name" - The Tings Tings


----------



## reed (Jan 5, 2009)

Siluil a Run (walk my love) Clannad

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZP-4B7kHqA&feature=related


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 6, 2009)

This is the Life - Amy MacDonald


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to the Third World - The Dandy Warhols.  They also have the  Welcome to the Third World (French Edition).


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 7, 2009)

Tiger Feet by Mud (only because I had to listen to this bilge today at work for reasons that are tiresome to explain). 

Never mind Eurotrash - this is UKtrash at it's nadir.


----------



## Tommo (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh please, Tiger Feet by Mud is classic, compared to the manufactured drivel that is being turned out these days.

Just got to wait another 50 weeks before I can fire up Lonely This Christmas again


----------



## Spiritinthesky (Jan 15, 2009)

Stay With Me, The Faces.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 15, 2009)

"Gypsy Raven" by Armand Amar (listening to Traxx Ambient on iTunes)


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 16, 2009)

"The Saga Begins" by Weird Al


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 16, 2009)

Avalon - Roxy Music


----------



## reed (Jan 31, 2009)

Tri Yann "Franzozig"   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5hBpFaVroI&feature=related


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 3, 2009)

Now You're Not Here - Swing Out Sister - Shapes And Patterns album


----------



## reed (Feb 7, 2009)

"oh Danny boy"


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 7, 2009)

Underneath the Arches

_Flanagan and Allen_


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 7, 2009)

Evolved netradio (URL)


----------



## chevy (Feb 7, 2009)

Grüetzi wohl Frau Stirnimaa


----------



## reed (Feb 8, 2009)

La vie en rose" Edith Piaf


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 11, 2009)

Electric Feel &#8211; MGMT

http://www.last.fm/music/MGMT/_/Electric+Feel


----------



## Spiritinthesky (Feb 16, 2009)

Radiohead - Creep


----------



## ora (Feb 16, 2009)

Los Angeles I'm Yours - The Decemberists


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 16, 2009)

My Funny Valentine - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 17, 2009)

Love Won't Let You Down - Swing Out Sister


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 18, 2009)

Ketto &#8212; Bonobo (http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=189470051&s=143455)


----------



## reed (Mar 1, 2009)

"Flowers of the forest" Fairport Convention


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 1, 2009)

&#1492;&#1491;&#1490; &#1504;&#1495;&#1513; - &#1500;&#1488; &#1508;&#1512;&#1488;&#1497;&#1497;&#1512;&#1497;&#1501;​


----------



## reed (Mar 1, 2009)

"These dreams" Jim Croce


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZsusLw0XgM&feature=related


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 1, 2009)

Heart Songs - Weezer http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=281440664&s=143455


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 5, 2009)

Tempted - Squeeze


----------



## ora (Mar 11, 2009)

Teardrops - Womack & Womack


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 11, 2009)

City and Colour &#8212; Confessions


----------



## reed (Mar 11, 2009)

Pentangle: "travelling Song"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_q9of8OhkeQ&feature=related


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 11, 2009)

Beast - Arrow


----------



## ora (Mar 11, 2009)

"Till I can't take it anymore' - Ben E King (pretty hard to find but the best version of the song for me)


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 11, 2009)

Ma vie à l'heure (La toune de l'ouest) - Quadrosonic


----------



## reed (Mar 12, 2009)

Fats Waller, "It's a sin to tell a Lie"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGFIb7aezrA&feature=related


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 14, 2009)

Principles Of Lust - Enigma


----------



## reed (Mar 22, 2009)

Tom Waits... "The Heart of Saturday Night"


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 22, 2009)

Fall of the Peacemakers - Molly Hatchet


----------



## reed (Apr 1, 2009)

Pentangle "Light Flight" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9gCN9-Jnfg&feature=related


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 3, 2009)

Forgive Me &#8212; City and Colour


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 3, 2009)

It's Over &#8212; Abandoned Pools

(Love that song)


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 4, 2009)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart 

Yes


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 6, 2009)

Le kid de Jonathan Painchaud


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 7, 2009)

Joining a Fan Club - Jellyfish


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 8, 2009)

The Little Things - Danny Elfman


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 8, 2009)

Lovesong No. 2 - Gatineau


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 23, 2009)

Brother - Stereophonics


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 23, 2009)

« Réverbère » d'Ariane Moffatt

http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=279756272&s=143455


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 23, 2009)

White Shadows - Coldplay


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 23, 2009)

Desafinado by Frank Sinatra.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 29, 2009)

Panama - Van Halen


----------



## ora (Apr 29, 2009)

Muscle Cars - Mylo


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 30, 2009)

Aja - Steely Dan


----------



## Satcomer (May 8, 2009)

Cars - Gary Numan


----------



## Satcomer (May 17, 2009)

Science Fiction / Double Feature - Richard O'Brien - The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Rhisiart (May 29, 2009)

There There - Radiohead


----------



## michaelsanford (May 29, 2009)

All Around by Jel


----------



## reed (Jun 2, 2009)

Jethro tull, "Witches Promise"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZ8eFCylIj0&feature=related


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 2, 2009)

&#1051;&#1072;&#1085;&#1077; &#1084;&#1086;&#1112;&#1077; - &#1046;&#1077;&#1113;&#1082;&#1086; &#1032;&#1086;&#1082;&#1089;&#1080;&#1084;&#1086;&#1074;&#1080;&#1115;
("Lane moye" by &#381;eljko Joksimovi&#263

IIRC, this won many international awards, and is worth a listen even if you don't speak Serbian.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46Xp72CkZhU


----------



## reed (Jun 2, 2009)

Dan ar Braz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsBL-s85eaQ


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 12, 2009)

Crimson and Clover - Joan Jett and The Blackhearts


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 15, 2009)

Utraviolet - The B-52's


----------



## reed (Jun 17, 2009)

comosomos per consello... ensemble Obsidienne

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oSZbwbn7pI&feature=related


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 26, 2009)

Paradise By The Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 27, 2009)

The Fray - Over My Head


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 27, 2009)

Be The One - Jack Penate


----------



## reed (Jun 30, 2009)

"If I had a Hammer", Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 10, 2009)

Principles Of Lust [(A) Sadeness, (B) Find Love, (C) Sadeness (Reprise)]-  Enigma


----------



## reed (Jul 12, 2009)

"cam ye O'er Frae France" The Corries


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReJ6bbXhSAc&feature=related


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 14, 2009)

Cat People (Putting Out Fire) - David Bowie


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 20, 2009)

A Loan Tonight - The Dandy Warhols


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 11, 2009)

Bag Lady - Todd Rundgren


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 13, 2009)

The Story - 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 15, 2009)

Mas Que Nada - Al Jarreau


----------



## reed (Aug 20, 2009)

"Burma Road," Ronnie and the Rebels


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 20, 2009)

Brain Damage - Pink Floyd


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 23, 2009)

Depeche Mode - The Violator Album


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 24, 2009)

Frantic - Bryan Ferry


----------



## reed (Sep 18, 2009)

James Taylor....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-T35WXFOmwI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqDV77r8244&feature=related


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 18, 2009)

_REED: Most excellent dude._

Cat Stevens - Can't Keep It In


----------



## reed (Sep 19, 2009)

the kinks... "you really got me"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvyDWGF290M&feature=related

Cream......... "sunshine of your love"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHfXoh4hqPY&feature=related


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 23, 2009)

Memory - Sugarcult


----------



## reed (Sep 24, 2009)

jim Croce "Alabama Rain"


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 17, 2009)

Have A Drink On Me - AC/DC


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 18, 2009)

Love Letter to Japan - The Bird And The Bee


----------



## quela (Oct 22, 2009)

You are beautiful, James Blunt.
I  like coldplay too.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 31, 2009)

Bela Lugosi's Dead - Bauhaus


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 31, 2009)

Life is a Lemon and i want my money back - Meatloaf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmgJ5RowTqE&feature=related

 want my money back 
I want my money back 
It's all or nothing 

And nothing's all I ever get 
Every time I turn it on 
I burn it up and burn it out 

It's always something 
There's always something going wrong 
That's the only guarantee 
That's what this is all about 

It's a never ending attack 
Everything's a lie, and that's a fact 
Life is a lemon and I want my money back! 

And all the morons 
And all the stooges with their coins 
They're the ones who make the rules 
It's not a game - it's just a rout 

There's desperation 
There's desperation in the air 
It leaves a stain on all your clothes 
And no detergant gets it out 

And we're always slipping through the the cracks 
Then the movie's over - fade to black 
Life is a lemon and I want my money back! 

I want my money back 
I want my money back 

What about love? 
It's defective! 
It's always breaking in half 

What about sex? ! 
It's defective! 
It's never built to really last 

What about your family? 
It's defective! 
All the batteries are shot 

What about your friends? 
They're defective! 
All the parts are out of stock 

What about hope? 
It's defective! 
It's corroded and decayed 

What about faith? 
It's defective! 
It's tattered and it's frayed 

What about your gods? 
They're defective! 
They forgot the warranty 

What about your town? 
It's defective! 
It's a dead end street to me 

What about your school? 
It's defective! 
It's a pack of useless lies 

What about your work? 
It's defective! 
It's a crock and then you die 

What about your childhood? 
It's defective! 
It's dead and buried in the past 

What about your future? 
It's defective! 
And you can shove it up your ass!! 

I want my money back 
I want my money back 

It's all or nothing 
And nothing's all I ever get 
Every time I turn it on 
I burn it up and burn it out 

It's a never ending attack 
Everything's a lie, and that's a fact 
Life is a lemon and I want my money back! 

And we're always slipping through the the cracks 
Then the movie's over-fade to black 
Life is a lemon and I want my money back!



LOL!!!!!


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 10, 2009)

Say What You Want  - Texas


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 18, 2009)

Voices - ATB


----------



## reed (Dec 26, 2009)

Canto a Mâ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8xX4mf4AG4


----------



## reed (Mar 29, 2010)

Amadou & Mariam

"fete au village"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZawpxqAeHg&feature=related


----------



## reed (May 11, 2010)

Tri Yann (live) 

Franzozig

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5hBpFaVroI


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 27, 2010)

Public Enemy - Fight the Power


----------



## reed (Jul 27, 2010)

March of the Turks, by Lully

Rather fun...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKnzPldR2zo&feature=related


----------



## Spiritinthesky (Jul 30, 2010)

Robinson new single That's All I Really Want

www.myspace.com/andyrobinsons


----------



## reed (Aug 17, 2010)

Carolina in my mind

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dimDXTOf94&feature=related


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 17, 2010)

Houses in Motion - David Byrne


----------



## reed (Aug 21, 2010)

Life is Good... Livingston Taylor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3uFZyVDXNY


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 21, 2010)

Keep This Party Going - The B-52's


----------



## reed (Aug 22, 2010)

Sloth, Fairport Convention


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 10, 2010)

She Sells Sanctuary  - The Cult


----------



## reed (Oct 16, 2010)

White room- Cream


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 30, 2010)

Witch - The Bird & The Bee


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 6, 2010)

This Street, That Man, This Life - Cowboy Junkies


----------



## Mario8672 (Nov 7, 2010)

BBC Radio 1 Essential Mix 2008 - Sébastien Léger


----------



## reed (Nov 12, 2010)

Round about Midnight (album), Miles Davis


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 14, 2010)

So What - Miles Davis


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 4, 2010)

Time Tracks You Down - Swing Out Sister


----------



## reed (Feb 20, 2011)

Children's Corner,  Claude Debussy


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 20, 2011)

Compton Le French : Conaisseurs


----------



## ddlsg (Feb 21, 2011)

Grenade
Bruno Mars


------------------


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 23, 2011)

'Spunta Lu Suli' by Agricantus, of the album Gnanzù.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 1, 2011)

Add it Up - Violent Femmes


----------



## pds (Mar 2, 2011)

Everything's gonna be alright - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## reed (Mar 24, 2011)

part of the Festival d'Ambronay, 2008... rather fun...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWOcl8mQOYs&feature=related


----------



## Spiritinthesky (Apr 11, 2011)

Eva Cassidy - San Francisco Bay Blues 

http://youtu.be/sAgGyo3TseE


----------



## reed (Apr 11, 2011)

Sandy Denny. "Fotheringay"  (demo version that I found on youtube)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZyGnQWzT2c&feature=related


----------



## nickkhun23 (May 11, 2011)

Technique by New Order


__________________
Watch Jumping the Broom Movie Online Free


----------



## Amie (May 25, 2011)

Bizzarre Love Triangle by New Order

(Thumbs up to the previous poster.)


----------



## nixgeek (May 27, 2011)

*Space Oddity by David Bowie*


(I love the songs my Pandora Yes station give me. )


----------



## nixgeek (May 27, 2011)

_Go To The Mirror Boy!_ by The Who


----------



## Satcomer (May 29, 2011)

Candi - Ween


----------



## Amie (May 29, 2011)

Moments In Love ::love::
by Art of Noise


----------



## Satcomer (May 31, 2011)

Mother - Blondie (their 2011 new single!!!)


----------



## Amie (Jun 1, 2011)

Blondie is awesome, Satcomer! I saw Debbie Harry in concert when she was doing a solo comeback around '93 I think it was? I was fortunate enough to meet her after the show, and she was soooo cool! A very sweet woman. Blondie was my first favorite band way back when I was a little kid! Been a fan for a long time.

Right now I'm just listening to iTunes radio, 80's music. They are playing Walk This Way by Run DMC.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 16, 2011)

What I Heard - Blondie


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 29, 2011)

What About Us - ATB


----------



## reed (Oct 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnUXThdJkw8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## hawkjones (Oct 22, 2011)

I just listen one of mine fav song which i mostly listen on daily bases..i.e. When you kiss me....
____________________________________________


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 22, 2011)

Switch Out Sister - Better Make It Better


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 23, 2011)

The Matthew Brothers (from Canada) - Frontenac


----------



## pds (Nov 17, 2011)

Trans-Slambovian Bipolar Express

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCj1xatMBEM

better quality in Slambovia proper


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 18, 2011)

Thermal Bad - The New Mastersounds


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 3, 2011)

Silver Bells by Meaghan Smith


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 16, 2012)

Let's Dance - David Bowie


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 17, 2012)

Santana - Now That You Know

(Soundtrack only on YouTube video but a terrific live song from Carlos and Co.)

Where are you from?
What are you looking for?
Now that you know
What are you waiting for?


----------



## BriBish (Jan 30, 2012)

china grove by the doobie bros


----------



## Doctor X (Feb 11, 2012)

"The Raven"--_Genesis_--from "In the Cage Medley" of 1983 Philadelphia Spectrum.

It is awesome.

--J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 14, 2012)

Time Tracks You Down - Swing Out Sister - From the album "Beautiful Mess"


----------



## reed (Apr 19, 2012)

Christopher Columbus, "Fats" Waller


----------



## reed (Apr 21, 2012)

ciaconna

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_vrBLedI9E


----------



## Doctor X (Apr 21, 2012)

John Tams:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_WoKrRycvQ

--J.D.


----------



## reed (Apr 25, 2012)

Now be thankful, Fairprt Convention

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVTQ_VkGsjk


----------



## Satcomer (May 4, 2012)

Jane Says - Jane's Addiction - Nothing's Shocking


----------



## reed (May 22, 2012)

Highland Laddie, Richard Dyer Bennet (try to find that one)


----------



## Mikuro (May 22, 2012)

Just some random Korean pop* song I have in my library: &#49324;&#46993; &#46168;&#51060;&#49436;.. by AB

*To me, just about anything from the last 30 years falls under the very large umbrella of "pop". Some people take great offense to this. Maybe it's not 'pop'? I don't know, but I don't know what else to call it.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 19, 2012)

Birthday - The Bird And The Bee - Album: Ray Guns Are Not Just the Future


----------



## reed (Nov 14, 2012)

tree song.... Bert Jansch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwrel&hl=en&v=W1dUxCHI0Ps&gl=US


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 1, 2012)

Chloe Dancer/Crown of Thorns - Mother Love Bone


----------



## reed (Dec 6, 2012)

Alabama Rain, Jim Croce


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 14, 2012)

It Snowed - Meaghan Smith - Wish Upon a Star EP


----------



## reed (Dec 27, 2012)

Bankers bets... Ian Anderson....


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 1, 2013)

Imaginary Day - Pat Metheny Group


----------



## reed (Feb 8, 2013)

"My Girl" The Temptations


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 2, 2013)

Matthew Ebal - All Over Again


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 2, 2013)

Libertango - Astor Piazzolla


----------



## InProcess (Mar 4, 2013)

Unfaithful by Rihanna. Old but good one.


----------



## reed (Mar 10, 2013)

Cazzati


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 12, 2013)

Pandora, with Röyksopp as the channel. (Yes, I'm lame, I discovered Röyksopp from 'Eple', in 10.2 or 10.3? setup assistant).


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 17, 2013)

Cowboy Junkies - My Only Guarantee - Album: At the End of Paths Taken


----------



## reed (May 12, 2013)

Step right up. Tom Waits


----------



## Rhisiart (May 23, 2013)

Sailing by Christopher Cross


----------



## reed (Jul 17, 2013)

An Eala Bhàn- The White Swan by Julie Fowlis


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 2, 2013)

Easy - The Dandy Warhols - Odditorium or Warlords of Mars ablum


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 15, 2013)

Swing Out Sister - La La (Means I Love You) - Album: The Living Return


----------



## jbarley (Oct 15, 2013)

Cry Baby - Janis Joplin


----------



## Doctor X (Oct 16, 2013)

"Tessie"

_Drop-Kick Murphys_

Because.

--J.D.

P.S. Now about That "Dirty Water" . . . I'm the man!


----------



## reed (Oct 17, 2013)

Carmarillo Brillo, Frank Zappa

[video=youtube;6diCm4x3iRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6diCm4x3iRg[/video]


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 21, 2013)

Shonen Knife: Pop Tune Album: Pop Tune


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 24, 2013)

Primal Scream - It's Alright, It's OK - Album - More Light


----------



## reed (Oct 24, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3znw4gCk5R0

The Baltimore Consort. "Music of the English Renaissance"

Great to listen to when writing mails. Best to all.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 30, 2013)

Pixies - BagBoy


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 16, 2013)

Ween: Rose are Free from the AlbumChocolate & Cheese


----------



## reed (Nov 17, 2013)

Landry by Malicorne

 [video=youtube;EuTjQgwtFJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuTjQgwtFJo[/video]


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 30, 2013)

The Power by Snap


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 12, 2014)

This has taken*me back: Wicked Game by Chris Isaak


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 18, 2014)

Shonen Knife - Ghost Train


----------



## reed (Mar 12, 2014)

Vaughan Williams "Tallis Fantasy"


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 7, 2014)

And I've got Pandora with Louis Armstrong as a channel. Perfect for cleaning background...


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 6, 2014)

ZZ Top


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 7, 2014)

The Guardians of the Galaxy soundtrack works perfect for cleaning...


----------



## jbarley (Oct 9, 2014)

I Will Always Love You - by Whitney Houston,
guess I'm showing my age here.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 9, 2014)

Nope, more your good sense in music. 
I love Louis Armstrong stuff, and Dinah Washington, Etta Jones and Etta James, and Public Enemy, and it's not because of my age, race, or upbringing, but only because of the sound.


----------



## Doctor X (Nov 1, 2014)

but now listen to her in her native language.






--J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 8, 2014)

I just rediscovered Cheap Trick early 80's music.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 14, 2014)

Now a cool song from the early 80s by Robert Plant - In The Mood


----------



## jbarley (Nov 22, 2014)

Carol King


----------



## reed (Nov 23, 2014)

Fats Waller "Christopher Columbus"


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 25, 2014)

ELO - Don't Bring Me Down


----------



## mdnky (Jan 1, 2015)

The Cello Song _by _  The Piano Guys


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 8, 2015)

Weird Al - Word Crimes


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 11, 2015)

Duran Duran - Orinary World


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 11, 2015)

Ke Alaula by Mākaha Sons, in The Downing (or Hawaiʻi ʻ78 radio)


----------



## Satcomer (May 15, 2015)

Van Halen's Right Now


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 1, 2015)

Hall & Oates - You Make My Dreams


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 25, 2015)

The Man in Me - Bob Dylan


----------



## jbarley (Sep 7, 2015)

Universal Soldier - Buffy Sainte-Marie


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 15, 2015)

Well I thought of the a pre-Internet meme: Ginger or Mary Ann?

Here's my answer to the Archies song Sugar Sugar:


----------



## magaretz (Oct 21, 2015)

La Mer - Charles Trénet


----------



## mdnky (Oct 28, 2015)

Flirtin' With Disaster - Molly Hatchet


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 16, 2015)

The Flaming Lips - She Don't use Jelly


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 17, 2015)

Meaghan Smith - Mirror  from her newer album Have a Heart


----------



## mdnky (Nov 18, 2015)

All I Really Want (05 Acoustic) - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 28, 2015)

ATB - What About Us


----------



## Doctor X (Dec 5, 2015)

奈落の花--_Naraku no Hana_--Flower in Hell
島みやえい子--Eiko Shimamiya

--J.D.


----------



## Doctor X (Dec 13, 2015)

--J. "Hey BLONDIE! DO YOU WHAT YOU _ARE?_!!" D


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 16, 2016)

Something I haven't heard in a while:

The Cult: Wild Flower


----------



## Doctor X (Feb 16, 2016)

--J.D.


----------



## Doctor X (Feb 24, 2016)

--J.D.


----------



## Rangeni (Feb 24, 2016)

Wonderful Life by Hurts. Oldie but goodie!


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 7, 2016)

"Wonderful Life . . . in My Pants"

"Phil Collins Drum Solo . . . in My Pants"

"Sing, Sing, Sing . . . in My Pants"

"Wild Flower . . . in My Pants"

"Ecstasy of Gold . . . in My Pants"

"Flower in Hell . . . in My Pants"










--J.D.


----------



## Rangeni (Mar 8, 2016)

OMG just when I was reading this I was listening to this song: "Taller than you" ... in my pants  xD


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 8, 2016)

Just listened to "Won't Get Fooled Again . . . in My Pants!" 

--J. "YEeeeeAAAAHHHHH!!! Meet the New Boss! In My Pants!" D.


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 10, 2016)

I created a monster . . . 

A few pages ago I posted the English "Beyond the Moon . . . in My Pants" [Stop that!--Ed.] from Ai Takekawa. This inspired me to post one of her more famous singles:






遠い道の先で

Which is . . . of course . . . "Tōi Michi no Sake De" . . . or "At the Long Road Ahead"









. . . in my pants 

--J.D.


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 12, 2016)

*Tank!* in my pants.





*Blue *in my pants.

--J.D.


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 22, 2016)

楽園--"Rakuen"--"Paradise"

_in my pants!_

--J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 17, 2016)

This is cool made video to the song by ELO from the Xanadu movie "All Over The World" to Flash mobs from all over!


----------



## Doctor X (Jul 15, 2016)

"Last Kiss"--in my pants! [Stop that!--Ed.]--used for the end titles of _Gantz_.

--J. "It's Bitter Like Beer for Kids!" D.


----------



## jbarley (Jul 15, 2016)

Janis Joplin, - "Cry Baby"


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 31, 2016)

Well is again the band Hall and Oates: Maneater


----------



## Doctor X (Aug 2, 2016)

"In my pants." 

No!  Wait! That is just . . . no!






"In my pants!" 

--J.D.


----------



## Doctor X (Aug 7, 2016)

Owarinai Yume - 終わりない夢 - "Never Ending Dream"





In My Pants  

--J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 12, 2016)

The Best Electric Mayhem tour!


----------



## Doctor X (Aug 12, 2016)

Forgot if I already posted this version of "Fever."



in My Pants!


----------



## Doctor X (Aug 15, 2016)

On a drive an wanted to torment a friend who thinks "Country" is a valid genre of music. I had done this before years ago and he claimed he could not get the refrain out of his mind for days:






so I tormented him again. For I am a _RIVER_ to my people!

--J. "We're Talking to Phil Collins' People . . . But . . . Aren't We All?" D.

P.S. "Wig in a Box"

P.P.S. ". . . in . . . my . . . pants?"


----------



## Doctor X (Sep 6, 2016)

"Bilingual Girl"

". . . in my pants!"

--J. "Oh Yes!" D.

P.S. From _Yerba Buena_'s _Island Life_.


----------



## Doctor X (Nov 1, 2016)

Something I was playing on the drum today:






"Apocalypse in 9/8"

"in my pants!" 

--J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 1, 2016)

Am I Muppet or a Man


----------



## Doctor X (Nov 1, 2016)

"Man or Muppet"

"in my pants!" 

--J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 2, 2016)

The Big House


----------



## Doctor X (Nov 3, 2016)

Too soon? 

--J. "Are You Trying to Tell Me Jesus Christ Can't Hit a Curveball?!!" D.

P.S. "Burn On," Randy Newman.

P.P.S. In my pants!


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 28, 2016)

Duran Duran - Rio


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 8, 2017)

Daft Punk - One More Time


----------



## Doctor X (Jan 8, 2017)

Yes!

Damn it, yes!






--J. "Stop it Now!" D.

P.P.S. "In my pants!"


----------



## UncleGar (Jan 11, 2017)

Long Live Tonight - LANco


----------



## Doctor X (Jan 24, 2017)

In My Pants! 






"O Fortuna Imperatrix Mundi" _Carmina Burana_, Carl Orff

Which is, of course, "O Fortune, Empress of the World!"

. . . in my pants 

Now go forth and kick a few peasants! Take the castle! Rap[*CENSORED*--Ed.] and pillage . . . er . . . um . . . "Acquire with Persuasion Extraordinary!"






--J.D.


----------



## Doctor X (Feb 2, 2017)

Since I do not own a calendar I decided to finally watch _Neon Genesis Evangelion_ after various recommendations, details of which I will not upon you inflict other than the end credits . . . seemed . . . familiar . . . I have . . . heard this . . . before.

Every episode ends with a variation of:






I CANNOT GET IT OUT OF MY HEAD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





All of them: 











Now . . . it is in YOUR HEAD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--J. "In My Pants?" D.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 10, 2017)

Matthew Ebal - A Cautionary Tail


----------



## pauline99 (Feb 14, 2017)

Million reasons - Lady Gaga .


----------



## Doctor X (Feb 16, 2017)

"Duvet" by Bôa.

--J.D.

P.S. "in my . . . pants?"


----------



## Doctor X (Feb 26, 2017)

逆さまの蝶--_Sakasama no Chō_--"Inverted Butterfly."

"Inverted Butterfly . . . in my . . . pants?" 

From 地獄少女--Jigoku Shōjo--"Hell Girl."



"Hell Girl . . . in my pants!" 


--J. "いっぺん 死んで見る?"


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 26, 2017)

The  weirdest video from my middle school days.


----------



## Doctor X (Feb 26, 2017)

Safety Dance!

. . . in my . . . 

With a favorite character from _Time Bandits_. 

Okay, going back to Those Days™






--J.D.


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 4, 2017)

いちぬけ--_Ichinuke_--sung by "Hell Girl" herself

 能登麻美子--Noto Mamiko.






--J.D.

P.S. Means "Once Through"

P.P.S. パンスの中に


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 6, 2017)

Going back in time:






"_IT_/Watcher of the Skies"

--J.D.

P.S. "In my . . . "


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 10, 2017)

Staying in the *Time Before Al Gore Invented the Interwebs*:






"Barracuda"

--J.D.

P.S. "In my . . ." you see where this is going, right?


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 12, 2017)

Talking Heads: Life During Wartime Live


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 13, 2017)

Underrated band . . . if that makes sense.

Last week, on ANOTHER FORUM [Boo. Hiss.--Ed.] people posted "Fish Heads" in honor of Bill "Pvt. 'Game Over! _Game OVER!_' Hicks" Paxton. I will not do that since it will cause heads to explode, but it was an infamous short along with song-that-will-drive-you-to-serial-killing-or-worse-country-western-music that played often on the MTV "the kids those days" watched. He did this with Billy "Danger Pedo Dr. Smith Will Robinson!" Mummy.

But then it would be "Fish Heads! Fish Heads! Rolly-Polly Fish Heads!" in my pants. . ..

So, instead, found two of my favorite comic songs:










--J. "RIP Bill Paxton" D.


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 19, 2017)

RIP Chuck Berry :











--J.D.


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 3, 2017)

Magic Slim & The Teardrops - Bad Boy


----------



## Satcomer (May 12, 2017)

The Alarm - Rain in the Summer Time


----------



## Doctor X (Nov 5, 2017)

私がもてないのはどう考えてもお前らが悪い
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dō Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui_
"No Matter How I Look at it, It's Your Guys' Fault I'm Not Popular!"





--J. "This is a Song of Hope!" D.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 11, 2017)

I’m dating myself 

The Pixies - Gigantic


----------



## Doctor X (Nov 13, 2017)

Is there any subtext to that song?


What?

Well, if you want to date yourself and go all the way:






It appears to be a song about Solitaire Tag, I believe. . . . 

--J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 13, 2017)

Doctor X said:


> Is there any subtext to that song?




It has to do with a book they read!


----------



## Doctor X (Dec 11, 2017)

_Ala _the epic:






The Japanese _seiyū_ [Stop that!--Ed.] voice actors for Eren, Mikasa, and Connie sing the opening to _Attack on Titan_:





--J.D.

P.S. Looking for "The Kids" original I found:






which is just epic.


----------



## Doctor X (Jan 16, 2018)

_Requiescat in pace _Dolores O'Riordan.

_Bíonn an bás ar aghaidh an tseanduine agus ar chúl an duine óig._

--J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 17, 2018)

The Flying Lizards (1979 cover) - I Want Money


----------



## Doctor X (Jan 17, 2018)

Did they not rip-off _The Thamesmen_?








What?

--J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 17, 2018)

Doctor X said:


> Did they not rip-off _The Thamesmen_?
> --J.D.



They did get permision when they released it from the lapel and artist! I actually read that in an old magazine back in the day (ah Gavin those were the days)!


----------



## Doctor X (Jan 17, 2018)

Um . . . er . . . you realize . . . 





This is _Spinal Tap_?















--J. "Doubley!" D.


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 2, 2018)

Give a kid suffering from depression a red balloon.

--J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 20, 2018)

Cowboy Junkies - Misguided Angel


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 29, 2018)

Pink Floyd - Have a Cigar


----------



## Doctor X (Apr 7, 2018)

--J.D.


----------



## Doctor X (Apr 10, 2018)

--J.D.


----------



## Doctor X (May 5, 2018)

--J. "OOOOOH! Annie!!" D.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 3, 2018)

The Revened Horton Heat - It’s Martini Time


----------



## Doctor X (Oct 8, 2018)

--J.D.


----------



## WrathMason (Nov 5, 2018)

Thunder by *Imagine Dragon*


----------



## mdnky (Dec 17, 2018)

Zombie by The Cranberries


----------



## mdnky (Feb 19, 2019)

O Mio Babbino Caro by Darci Lynne


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 17, 2019)

I’m not sure if I posted this before.

Nena: 99 LuftBallons


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 2, 2019)

Swing Out Sister - Somewhere in the World


----------



## Doctor X (Aug 17, 2019)

So there was this British television show in the mid–2000s. A DCI gets hit by a car and wake up in the early seventies. 

The title? Of course, it is the song on his iPod which becomes a cassette tape when he wakes up:






I like this version, all due respect to the Not-Yet Thin White Duke. There is also a fun one with Jessica Lange singing it like Marlenna Deitrich.

–J. "I'm the 'Gene Genie!'" D.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 10, 2019)

Porno for Pyros - Meiga live


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 23, 2019)

ELO - Calling America


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 4, 2019)

Romance is dead these days!

Chris De Burgh - Lady in Red

[


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 18, 2020)

The Smiths -How Soon is Now


----------



## mdnky (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Satcomer (May 1, 2020)

Sugar - If I Can’t Change Your Mind


----------



## Satcomer (May 5, 2020)

Gorillaz - Dirty Harry


----------



## Satcomer (May 8, 2020)

Pixies -Here Comes Your Man


----------



## Satcomer (May 9, 2020)

The Smithereens - Behind a Wall of Sleep


----------



## Cheryl (May 12, 2020)

Simon & Garfunkel - America


----------



## mdnky (May 21, 2020)

Cover: Doucement by Cholé Stafler  (Despicato, in French)


----------



## Satcomer (May 29, 2020)

The Cult - Sweet Soul Sister





Going old rock from my time as College Rock Station!


----------



## mdnky (May 29, 2020)

*Creep - Vintage Postmodern Jukebox Radiohead Cover ft. Haley Reinhart*
*



*


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 4, 2020)

A CD that was popular during my College early years in dorms Squeeze Greatest Hits -  Black Coffee in Bed


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 20, 2020)

Ah my Youth!

Smashing Pumpkins-1979


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 22, 2020)

Sense no one else like this music I reach way back!

Bauhaus - Bela Lugosi’s Dead


----------



## pds (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## mdnky (Jul 22, 2020)

Wonder by Natalie Merchant (live on Letterman)


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 22, 2020)

I Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor - 1978


----------



## mdnky (Jul 27, 2020)

Smells Like Teen Spirit Cover (In Classical Latin [75 BC to 3rd Century AD]) Nirvana cover by Bardcore


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 2, 2020)

Ah this came out in Japan when I was in Army but even the Japanese loved it!

Squirrel Nut Zippers - Hell


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 2, 2020)

The Best is Yet to Come (2010)


----------



## mdnky (Aug 15, 2020)

One More Time cover mashup by Saxsquatch


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 27, 2020)

Jesus Jones - Right Here Right Now


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 27, 2020)

Hit the Road Jack


----------



## mdnky (Aug 28, 2020)

Only Happy When It Rains by Garbage


----------



## mdnky (Aug 31, 2020)

Have You Ever Seen The Rain by Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 1, 2020)

Time for some of original Chemical Brothers - Believe


----------



## mdnky (Sep 16, 2020)

Bad Romance (20s style) cover by Postmodern Jukebox


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 21, 2020)

On the first day of Autum - The Eyes of September


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 24, 2020)

Elo - Evil Woman Live


----------



## mdnky (Oct 16, 2020)

The Scientist (Coldplay) cover by Gabriella Laberge (The Voice, France - 2016)


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 21, 2020)

Angles and Airwaves - Rebel Girl


----------



## mdnky (Oct 22, 2020)

Nothing Else Matters live acoustic cover by Soren Madsen


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 24, 2020)

Foo Fighters - You’re My Hero


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 26, 2020)

Now something to with Halloween!

The Cramps - I was a TeenAge Werewolf (Live)


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 27, 2020)

To keep going on Halloween!

Ministry -Ever Day Halloween


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 27, 2020)

Thriller


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 27, 2020)

I couldn't resist....  Monster Mash


----------



## lilypotter (Oct 29, 2020)

DakhaBrakha  - Yahudky. I wish it appears in a Witcher! I think this song has a similar atmosphere as a show.


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 29, 2020)

Halloween (?) 
Voiceplay does that with the Oogie Boogie Song -


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 4, 2020)

Swing Out Sister - Am I the Same Girl (live)


----------



## mdnky (Nov 6, 2020)

Nothing Else Matters cover by Postmodern Jukebox ft. Caroline Baran


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 7, 2020)

Celebrate !


----------



## mdnky (Nov 9, 2020)

Iris by Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## mdnky (Nov 19, 2020)

Dream On cover by Postmodern Jukebox ft. Morgan James


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 25, 2020)

Depeche Mode - Enjoy The Silence


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 26, 2020)

Plenty to be thankful for...


----------



## mdnky (Nov 28, 2020)

The Gambler cover by Home Free


----------



## mdnky (Dec 2, 2020)

Grandma Got Runover By A Reindeer by Home Free


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 2, 2020)

White....


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 10, 2020)

Jesus and Mary Chain - Blues From a Gun


----------



## mdnky (Dec 10, 2020)

Carol of the Bells (for 12 cellos) by The Piano Guys


----------



## mdnky (Dec 13, 2020)

Simple Man cover (Lynyrd Skynyrd ) by The Marty Ray Project


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 2, 2021)

The Flaming Lips -Yoshimi Battles Pink Robots


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 4, 2021)

Dating myself

Sammy Hagar - I Can’t Drive 55


----------



## chevy (Jan 8, 2021)

Philip Glass by Lavinia Meijer


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 8, 2021)

Man this came out when I was little kid!

Carl Douglas -Kung Fu Fighting


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 12, 2021)

Dan Hartman - I Dream About You


----------



## mdnky (Jan 12, 2021)

The Butts Remix by Home Free


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 14, 2021)

Reaching back when I was young buck:

 A Flock of Seagulls - Space Age Love Song


----------



## mdnky (Jan 15, 2021)

Can't Take my Eyes Off of You (I love you baby) cover by Chloé Stafler


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 5, 2021)

Ah childhood!

Abba - SOS


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 10, 2021)

Siouxsie and the Banshess - Kiss Them for Me


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 13, 2021)

To wake all you up!

Judas Priest - You Got Another Thing Coming


----------



## mdnky (Feb 14, 2021)

Your Love  (The Outfield) cover by Post Modern Jukebox ft. Cortnie Frazier


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 28, 2021)

Whom knew these knuckle heads predicted 2020! 

The Ramons - I wanna be sedated


----------



## mdnky (Mar 3, 2021)

Hotel California by The Eagles


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 9, 2021)

Eddie Murphy -Party All The Time


----------



## mdnky (Mar 19, 2021)

Hey You by Pink Floyd


----------



## mdnky (Apr 12, 2021)

Hand In My Pocket by Alanis Morissette


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 22, 2021)

Reaching Back -

Van Halen - Why Can’t This Be Love (Live)


----------



## mdnky (May 2, 2021)

Bohemian Rhapsody (Live Aid 1985) by Queen


----------



## Satcomer (May 14, 2021)

Reaching back 

Human League -Don’t You Want Me


----------



## Cheryl (May 14, 2021)

Old Time Rock & Roll


----------



## mdnky (May 20, 2021)

Everlong (Live Acoustic @ Studio 606) by Foo Fighters


----------



## Satcomer (May 31, 2021)

Cheap Trick -  I Want You to Love Me -Live (1979)


----------



## mdnky (Jun 2, 2021)

I Wanna Dance With Somebody (French Version cover) by Chloé Stafler


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 25, 2021)

Elo - Hold in Tight


----------



## mdnky (Jun 27, 2021)

Crazy Train ('Chillin Style' cover) by Puddles Pity Party


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 25, 2021)

Def Leppard - Poor Some Sugar on Me


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 2, 2021)

Sense ZZ Tops Dusty died lovin (he played the base)!

ZZ Top - Give Me All Your Lovin


----------



## mdnky (Aug 23, 2021)

Hotel California (Eagles cover) by Lexington Lab Band


----------



## UncleGar (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Doctor X (Aug 31, 2021)

nice snare rift that.

– J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 9, 2021)

The Clash -Should I Stay or Should I Go


----------



## mdnky (Sep 15, 2021)

Fly Me to the Moon (French Version Cover) by Chloe Staffler


----------



## Doctor X (Sep 19, 2021)

– J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 14, 2021)

The Tubes - She's a Beauty


----------



## mdnky (Oct 18, 2021)

Time After Time (Cyndi Lauper cover) by The Running Mates


----------



## Doctor X (Oct 19, 2021)

All Glory to mdnky for this one, but it is epic:






– J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 23, 2021)

Let's Go Brandon - Loza Alexander


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 23, 2021)

The beat goes on


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 28, 2021)

Songs from Army days:

Primal Screme - Movin' On Up


----------



## Doctor X (Oct 29, 2021)

First, for the Puddles Pity Party:






Second, actually listened to:






– J.D.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 29, 2021)

Brothers in Arms (Dire Straits Cover) by Homefree


----------



## Doctor X (Oct 31, 2021)

Friend sent this to me, so I am listening to it:






– J.D.


----------



## mdnky (Nov 4, 2021)

You Love (The Outfield Cover) by Cortnie Frazier


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 9, 2021)

Elo - Twilight


----------



## mdnky (Nov 11, 2021)

The Boys of Summer  (Don Henley Cover) by The Running Mates


----------



## Doctor X (Nov 11, 2021)

– J. "Get in the Fucking Robot Shinji" D.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 11, 2021)

Cars - Drive


----------



## mdnky (Nov 13, 2021)

Gone, Gone, Gone (Everly Brothers Cover) by Alison Krauss & Robert Plant


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 15, 2021)

Going back to old CDs I feel in love again!

The Smithereens - Top of the Pops


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 18, 2021)

Going through my CDs again:

Semisonic - Closing Time


----------



## mdnky (Nov 19, 2021)

Rooster BY Alice In Chains (MTV Unplugged)


----------



## HzookY (Nov 20, 2021)

I don`t have a Christmas mood. So I listen to music which i like, until it became popular..


----------



## mdnky (Nov 20, 2021)

_Had to break in the new laptop with something timeless..._

You and Your Friend by Dire Straits


----------



## Doctor X (Nov 20, 2021)

– J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 26, 2021)

Buckner & Garcia - Pac Man Fever (Gen X kids remember)


----------



## mdnky (Nov 28, 2021)

Ain't No Sunshine (Bill Withers Cover) by Canen


----------



## mdnky (Dec 2, 2021)

Mr. Brightside (Live) by The Killers


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 2, 2021)

The original AC/DC - It's a Long Way to The Top on TV


----------



## mdnky (Dec 3, 2021)

Help (Live: Blackpool Night Out @ ABC Theatre) by The Beatles


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 6, 2021)

Phish - Chalk Dust ToToture on Letterman


----------



## Doctor X (Dec 12, 2021)

One unafflicted by culture asked me who Luther Vandeross was when I referenced him. So I had to enlighten him:






You are all welcome.

– J.D.


----------



## mdnky (Dec 13, 2021)

Seven Nation Army (White Stripes cover [NOLA dirge style]) by Hailey Reinhart / PMJ


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 13, 2021)

I own the CD!

Swing Out Sister - Fooled by a Smile


----------



## mdnky (Dec 17, 2021)

Last Christmas (French Version) by Chloé Stafler


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 22, 2021)

Going mover one my CDs again:

Foo Fighter - Best of You


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 24, 2021)

To get into Christmas:

Megan Smith - Silver Bells


----------



## mdnky (Dec 30, 2021)

Linus and Lucy by Mark Kroos (on the Ovation Double Neck Guitar)


----------



## Doctor X (Jan 5, 2022)

– J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 9, 2022)

Going back inTime to my Youth. 

Cory Hart - Sunglasses At Night


----------



## Doctor X (Jan 9, 2022)

Perhaps one of the most cheesy and 80's video that does not involve Tawny Kitaen.

– J.D.

P.S. And then . . . _CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!!!!_


----------



## mdnky (Jan 10, 2022)

80s week...continued:

Don't You (Forget About Me) by Simple Minds


----------



## Doctor X (Jan 11, 2022)

I would continue in that vein if I did not have "video killed the radio star" playing continuously in my head now.

Fortunately, look what comes up on my feed:






– J.D.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 14, 2022)

Torn (Natalie Imbruglia Cover) by imy2


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 14, 2022)

Ronnie Spector & the Ronettes


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 14, 2022)

Doctor X said:


> Perhaps one of the most cheesy and 80's video that does not involve Tawny Kitaen.
> 
> – J.D.
> 
> P.S. And then . . . _CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!!!!_



The first video back in day at the launch on VH1!


----------



## Doctor X (Jan 14, 2022)

Satcomer said:


> The first video back in day at the launch on VH1!


Indeed!

And what is fun about it, is those two main singers were the main singers. The blond girl was the one with the glasses and lighter hair. The other, who sings the "You are a radio star" was the other. The first is a famous rock photographer.

But what about the "space girl in the tube?"

Virginia Hey.

"Warrior Babe" from _Mad Max_ but also _Zan_ from the wonderful _Farscape_ series. Yes, these things get me. Which brings me to:






– J.D.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 16, 2022)

What's Up (4 Non Blondes cover) by First to Eleven


----------



## Doctor X (Jan 16, 2022)

Spoiler



Funny, I had this conversation with a younger person from another country who brought up the subject of people who only create one good work, in that case, a _manga_. So I raised the subject of "One Hit Wonders." Given him links by way of explanation brought up _Four Non-Blonds_ is one example as well as _The Buggles_ above. 

Then there is _The Vapors_. Funny, I heard the lead singer would not talk much about it since he became a VERY prominent solicitor for the Musician's Union but, apparently, that is incorrect.

Nice to see he is happy to play again. There are more recent live versions, but the sound is not as good.



– J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 17, 2022)

The Cardigans - Erase/Rewind


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 22, 2022)

Sense the passing of Meat Loaf at 74!


----------



## Doctor X (Jan 22, 2022)

I was trying to find a version of "Paradise by the Dashboard Light," with Ellen Foley, who originally sang the part. She explains why she did not go on tour. Other girls, like you see on Saturday Night Live, lipsynched her.

She played a Mum on the Classic _Law & Order_ where ADAs were chosen for their [CENSORED – Ed.] assets.

– J.D.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 24, 2022)

Hello (Lionel Richie [Jazz Swing] Cover) by Casey Abrams / PMJ


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 28, 2022)

I would play this back in College after producing Hockey Matches would play this song so I could hit the head up the hall after those sodas I drank during the match! 

Television - Marquee Moon


----------



## mdnky (Feb 2, 2022)

Wake Me Up When September Ends (Green Day Cover) by First to Eleven


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 2, 2022)

Digging up songs I played on my College Radio Station back in the day:

Peter Gabriel - Salisbury Hill Live


----------



## mdnky (Feb 4, 2022)

Scar Tissue (Red Hot Chili Peppers [Finger-Style Guitarlele] Cover) by Luca Stricagnoli


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 5, 2022)

Living my time in the Army:

Brian Setzer Orchestra - Getting in the Mood


----------



## Doctor X (Feb 5, 2022)

Inspired by that, I looked for a version of _Sing, Sing, Sing_ where there are actual singers singing the lyrics.

I failed.

So instead there is this:






Interesting story.

– J.D.


----------



## mdnky (Feb 7, 2022)

Use Somebody (Kings Of Leon [Vintage Soul] Cover) by PMJ w/ Rogelio Douglas Jr.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 8, 2022)

Oingo Boingo - Weird Science


----------



## Doctor X (Feb 10, 2022)

SOMEWHERE ELSE an Poster with an Agenda is preaching nuclear war any moment so others have drenched him in references to _Dr. Strangelove._

This upsets him.

So I thought who else?






We all should look this good.

– J.D.


----------



## mdnky (Feb 12, 2022)

Nothing Else Matters (Metallica cover) by Lucie Silvas w/The Metropole Orchestra


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 15, 2022)

Back to College DJ days:

Echo & The Bunnymen - Lips Like Sugar


----------



## Doctor X (Feb 21, 2022)

– J. "Listen Bud!" D.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 24, 2022)

Going Back and still laughing:

The Dead Milkmen - Punk Rock Girl


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 5, 2022)

I'll post again:

R.E.M. - Radio Free Europe


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 7, 2022)

Your Face : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

A man's head transforms and contorts bizarrely as he sings Your Face, an original song.Directed by Bill PlymptonReleased in 1987Oscar Nominee



					archive.org
				




– J.D.


----------



## mdnky (Mar 7, 2022)

You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette Cover) by imy2


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 7, 2022)

I always wondered what her music would sound like if a singer sang it. . . .

– J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 10, 2022)

Ozzy Osborne -Crazy Train


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 11, 2022)

Where is the clown?




What?






– J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 16, 2022)

Reaching Back -

Bob Marley -Is This Love


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 24, 2022)

Gen X one Hit Wonders:

Devo - Girl U Want


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 26, 2022)

Then come down to:






– J.D.


----------



## mdnky (Mar 26, 2022)

Learn to Fly by The Foo Fighters


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 30, 2022)

Reaching back to old times on MTV

Kim Wilde - Kids in America


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 31, 2022)

To really get into real Rock-

Black Sabbath - Paranoid


----------



## mdnky (Apr 1, 2022)

1979 by The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 2, 2022)

mdnky said:


> 1979 by The Smashing Pumpkins



Dude I already posted this a couple of months ago! It's on page 66!


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 2, 2022)

We are (at least I am) on page 83, page 66 is from more than 10 years ago  ... Pretty sure others can listen to the same song during that time, and post it here..


----------



## roscoepc (Apr 5, 2022)

Tuesday Wonderland album by E.S.T. (Esbjorn Svensson Trio) - some of the best jazz out there...






Edit: added video


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 5, 2022)

You want to talk jazz....


----------



## roscoepc (Apr 5, 2022)

Cheryl said:


> You want to talk jazz....


It's good...but a little too 'traditional' for me


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 5, 2022)

With Elon buying 29% in Twitter:

Tin Lizzy - The Boys are Back inTown


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 5, 2022)

Elon only bought 9.2%


----------



## mdnky (Apr 9, 2022)

Satcomer said:


> Dude I already posted this a couple of months ago! It's on page 66!


Actually, pretty sure I posted it before as well...still, good song worth listening to more than once. As is this cover:

The Reason (Hoobastank cover) by First to Eleven


----------



## mdnky (Apr 10, 2022)

Fade Into You (Mazzy Star cover) by imy2


----------



## Dezzirk (Apr 11, 2022)

Playlist Deepchill


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 16, 2022)

Digging up my College radio days:

A Flock Seagulls - Wishing (If I Had a Photograph of You)


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 17, 2022)

The way back machine took me to Toto


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 17, 2022)

Digging up Zero music:

The Bird and the Bee - Love Letter To Japan


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 18, 2022)

Back during my senior year in High School:

Bon Jovi - Livin On A Payer


----------



## mdnky (Apr 28, 2022)

One (Metallica cover) by First to Eleven


----------



## Satcomer (May 10, 2022)

Train - Drops of Jupiter


----------



## Satcomer (May 20, 2022)

Well I'm trying to keep this thread going!

Tom Petty - Free Fallen'


----------



## Satcomer (May 31, 2022)

Reliving my youth:

Van Halen - Panama


----------



## Cheryl (May 31, 2022)

Sometimes you just feel like a ...


----------



## mdnky (Jun 1, 2022)

Simple Man by Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 11, 2022)

The Cult - Love Removal Machine


----------



## mdnky (Jun 12, 2022)

Helplessy Hoping (Crosby, Still & Nash cover) by Homefree


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 13, 2022)

This for my old radio Station

New Order - Confusion


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 2, 2022)

Well there's my reason why I don't want this thread not die:

Jim Steinan Dies and was Great song Writer!

Tonight is What it's Means To be Young - Fire Inc.


----------



## mdnky (Aug 5, 2022)

Unforgiven (Medieval-syle Metallica Cover) by Hardcore


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 7, 2022)

In honor of the heat of August - or the dog days of summer....


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 8, 2022)

Sense her passing  Olivia Newton-John Dies


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 8, 2022)

My favorite:


----------



## pds (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## chevy (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Cheryl (Aug 14, 2022)

Celebrating the 53rd anniversary of Woodstock


----------



## chevy (Aug 16, 2022)

60 years ago...


----------



## chevy (Aug 17, 2022)

Something to make my brain reconnect... complexity in simplicity... perfection.


----------



## chevy (Aug 27, 2022)

50 years ago...


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 27, 2022)

The Breeders - Cannonball


----------



## mdnky (Aug 29, 2022)

1979 by The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## chevy (Aug 29, 2022)

40 years ago...


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 2, 2022)

Sense fall is around the corner:

Weird Al - Sports Song


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 4, 2022)

Just working....


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 13, 2022)

Remembering Ramsey Lewis


----------



## mdnky (Sep 16, 2022)

Ain't No Sunshine (Bill Withers cover) by Meira


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 16, 2022)

Lets move to the Swing era!

Cherry Popin 'Daddies  - Dr Bones


----------



## chevy (Sep 18, 2022)

Just for the guitars... and when you see who is in the public (4:43)


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 18, 2022)

back to swing


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 18, 2022)

Back in early 70s my first big memory (I was 3) my home area was flooded! A Guy in alembic who was carton music guy wrote a song about it:

It Sprinkled, It Rained and it Poured


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 8, 2022)

Thinking about yesterdays


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 8, 2022)

But we have troubles ahead


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 17, 2022)

When I was young buck:

Def Leopard - Photograh


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 20, 2022)

The Commanders - Night Sift


----------



## mdnky (Nov 6, 2022)

Patience (Acoustic Guns n' Roses Cover) by First to Eleven


----------



## pds (Nov 6, 2022)

Mass by Mozart K427


----------



## chevy (Nov 8, 2022)

Rammstein: Du hast


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 8, 2022)

Queen - Well Will Rock You


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 11, 2022)

Lionel Richie - All Night Long


----------



## roscoepc (Dec 10, 2022)

The Raft by Fat Freddy’s Drop


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 17, 2022)

To wake you up: 

Quiet Riot - Metal Health (Bang Your Head)


----------



## pedz (Dec 19, 2022)

I'm not actually playing it right now.  But geeze if I could I would be.  Maybe someday...

Liszt - La Campanella


----------



## chevy (Dec 25, 2022)

Run, Rudolph, Run


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 30, 2022)

For the New Year


----------



## mdnky (Monday at 8:30 PM)

White Wedding (Billy Idol cover) by First to Eleven


----------



## Satcomer (Yesterday at 3:24 PM)

Man I remember playing this song while being a DJ at WITR!

The Church - Under The Milky Way Tonight


----------

